# Raddoppiamento fonosintattico



## Necsus

Heliand said:
			
		

> Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è un tipo di assimilazione, che serve per legare due suoni in contesti sonori precisi. Nelle vecchie esercitazioni di glottologia(.......................) ricordo anche -tu [d:]ici- e ce ne sono all'infinito.
> Mi pare si sia verificato inizialmente con una certa frequenza di occorrenze in Toscana e in Romania occidentale (non ricordo il periodo ed esistono diversi tipi di questo fenomeno), è un parametro fonologigo oggi di alcune varietà di italiano. E' un residuo dell'assimilazione delle consonanti latine finali. Non saprei però dire perchè è + frequente al centro-sud. Ci possono essere ragioni di vario genere che hanno influito poi sulla lingua.





			
				lidia1201 said:
			
		

> "Nella pronuncia standard dell'italiano c'è un fenomeno importante che è difficile da cogliere, perché non è rappresentato dalla grafia: il "raddoppiamento fonosintattico". Di che cosa si tratta? In alcuni casi la consonante iniziale di una parola viene pronunciata con suono intenso, anche se la grafia non ce lo dice."
> (...)
> "Tale fenomeno è proprio del toscano e dell'italiano centrale e meridionale, mentre è estraneo all'italiano settentrionale"
> 
> Così è scritto nel manule sulla fonetica, fonologia, pronunc*i*a standard e pronunc*i*e regionali.


L'argomento era già stato toccato qui, a partire dal post #8.
Nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano, l'incontro tra due consonanti all'interno della parola a volte ha portato all'assimilazione di una delle due, originando una consonante intensa (_admitto -> ammetto_), lo stesso è accaduto anche fra due parole diverse che si sono unite (univerbazione: _sopra tutto -> soprattutto_), ma più spesso si è verificato solo a livello di suono, non graficamente (_a[d] roma[m]_ -> _a r'roma / a me -> a m'me_). 
Il raddoppiamento, o rafforzamento, fonosintattico ha delle regole precise, e in alcuni vocabolari (p.e. Zingarelli) viene segnalato con un asterisco posto prima o dopo la parola. E' richiesto nei seguenti casi:
- dopo tutti i monosillabi forti, o tonici, con accento grafico (_è, già, dà, etc_.) o senza (buona parte di quelli terminanti in vocale: _a, che, chi, da, do, e, fa, fra, fu, gru, ha, ho, ma, me, mo', no, o, po', qua, qui, re, sa, se, so, sta, sto, su, te, tra, tre, tu, va, vo_, compresi i nomi delle lettere e delle note musicali);
- dopo tutti i polisillabi tronchi, o ossitoni che dir si voglia (con l'accento sull'ultima sillaba: _perché, caffè, virtù, etc_.);
- dopo ogni monosillabo che venga usato come sostantivo ('_lo_ diventa enclitico quando…');
- dopo i bisillabi _come, dove, qualche, sopra_;
- la 'd' iniziale di _Dio_ raddoppia dopo una parola che finisce per vocale (_amor di d'dio_).
Quindi si ha sì la pronuncia _a k'kasa_, ma anche _'kwalke mmi'nuto_, _an'do v'via_, etc., esattamente come _cosiddetto_, _appena_, _chissà_, etc. in cui il raddoppiamento è avvenuto anche a livello grafico.
La maggiore diffusione al centro-sud rispetto al nord dovrebbe essere dipesa dal maggiore ricorso in questa zona alla lingua parlata nei confronti di quella scritta.
In alcuni casi poi naturalmente si eccede, effettuando il raddoppiamento anche quando non è richiesto, come succede qui a Roma, dove si raddoppiano le consonanti iniziali di alcune parole come _là, più, qua, sedia,_ etc. (e non si raddoppiano invece le consonanti iniziali dopo _da_).


----------



## riccio

Scusami Necsus, posso sottoporti un piccolo problema?
Premetto che abito in Italia centrale e quindi faccio anch'io la geminazione, però in casi non esattamente coincidenti con quelli toscani e romani. Di questo sono cosciente, quindi ad es.: dico 'ho fatto' ma so che si pronuncia 'ho (f)fatto'; dico 'andò via' ma so che si pronuncia 'andò (v)via' ecc. Magari perché l'ho (s)sentito  da un toscano o da una persona che ha studiato dizione.
Ciò premesso, non ho capito bene se la tua fonte è proprio lo Zingarelli o se l'hai solo citato _en passant_. Perché ci sono casi che mi suonano ugualmente strani,  anche se non sono del tutto digiuno in materia.
Puoi garantirmi questo elenco al 100%? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Necsus

riccio said:
			
		

> non ho capito bene se la tua fonte è proprio lo Zingarelli o se l'hai solo citato _en passant_. Perché ci sono casi che mi suonano ugualmente strani,  anche se non sono del tutto digiuno in materia.
> Puoi garantirmi questo elenco al 100%? Grazie in anticipo.


Ciao, Riccio. Benvenuto.
No, lo Zingarelli l'ho citato semplicemente per far presente che nei vocabolari, o quantomeno in quello, sono indicate le parole soggette al raddoppiamento, non direi che sia da ritenersi una fonte per delle regole sintattiche, non essendo una grammatica. Le 'mie fonti' sono i testi che consulto solitamente per necessità professionale, come il Serianni, tra le varie grammatiche, e il DOP, per le pronunce. Quindi le informazioni sono da ritenere 'certificate', per quello che possono valere le certezze parlando di un materiale in evoluzione continua come una lingua parlata, altrimenti non le avrei riportate.
Comunque, se hai dei dubbi, puoi verificare consultando un vocabolario in cui siano segnalate le parole per le quali è previsto il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, che in effetti è un fenomeno spesso applicato inconsciamente, 'a orecchio'.


----------



## riccio

Ok, ti ringrazio di nuovo. Effettivamente sono fonti autorevoli.
Grazie anche per il benvenuto.


----------



## Necsus

Prego. Ne sono lieto..! 
------------------------
Una piccola aggiunta: tra le parole (non moltissime, in verità) che raddoppiano la consonante iniziale dopo una parola che finisce per vocale (come 'Dio', insomma) sono da comprendere praticamente quasi tutte quelle che iniziano con la lettera 'z'.


----------



## Necsus

Altre due parole, che non avevo incluso nell'elenco, per le quali è previsto il raddoppiamento sintattico sono curiosamente 'Maria' in 'Ave Maria' ['ave m'aria], e 'Santo' in 'Spirito Santo' ['spirito s'santo], come succede, anche graficamente, in 'Ognissanti'.
Francamente in questi casi, pur sapendo che così dovrebbe essere, neanche a me viene naturale rispettarlo...


----------



## riccio

Non lo sapevo, grazie.
Sulle parole che iniziano per z: non pensi che, piuttosto che di raddoppiamento fonosintattico, si tratti di una caratteristica intrinseca della lettera z?
Certi suoni in italiano sono sempre doppi (gn, gl_, sc e, appunto, z iniziale/intervocalica: è questo, mi pare, che provoca gli errori ortografici del tipo di *eccezzione). Così almeno risulta a me. _


----------



## Necsus

riccio said:
			
		

> Non lo sapevo, grazie.
> Sulle parole che iniziano per z: non pensi che, piuttosto che di raddoppiamento fonosintattico, si tratti di una caratteristica intrinseca della lettera z? Certi suoni in italiano sono sempre doppi (gn, gl_, sc e, appunto, z iniziale/intervocalica: è questo, mi pare, che provoca gli errori ortografici del tipo di *eccezzione). Così almeno risulta a me. _


_
E' il mio turno di ringraziarti per il contributo, riccio..!  
Hai perfettamente ragione: essendo la pronuncia delle tre 'consonanti' gl, gn, sc sempre intensa in posizione intervocalica, lo è anche all'interno di una frase quando iniziano una parola preceduta da altra terminante per vocale, motivo per cui sul DOP o sui vocabolari 'attrezzati' viene segnalato il raddoppiamento sintattico della prima lettera [io g'glielo; lo g'gnomo; lo s'sciame). E questo vale ancor più per zeta sorda e sonora (le africate alveolari ts e ds: la t'tsukka; la d'dzidzdzania), che intense lo sono sempre , anche quando graficamente è riportata una sola 'z' (nat'tsjone; ad'dzoto).
Quindi aggiungiamo all'elenco anche le parole che cominciano per gl, gn e sc..!_


----------



## jazyk

> E questo vale ancor più per zeta sorda e sonora (le africate alveolari _ts_ e _ds_: la t'tsukka; la d'dzidzdzania), che intense lo sono sempre , anche quando graficamente è riportata una sola 'z' (nat'tsjone; ad'dzoto).


Questo non lo sapevo. Pensavo che nella pronuncia modello si raddoppiasse la z solo prima di un dittongo con la i: az(z)ienda, oz(z)io, negoz(z)io, emoz(z)ione, ecc.


----------



## Necsus

jazyk said:
			
		

> Questo non lo sapevo. Pensavo che nella pronuncia modello si raddoppiasse la z solo prima di un dittongo con la i: az(z)ienda, oz(z)io, negoz(z)io, emoz(z)ione, ecc.


Ebbene no, la zeta si raddoppia sempre..!
Anche se, in effetti, non è che mi vengano in mente moltissime parole con la zeta intervocalica non seguita da un dittongo con la 'i', e quelle che mi vengono in mente hanno curiosamente tutte la zeta sonora (dz), p.e. ozono, azalea, azimut, rizoma, piezoelettrico paleozoico e parenti.
Sicuramente non è casuale...


----------



## BlueWolf

Necsus said:


> Ebbene no, la zeta si raddoppia sempre..!
> Anche se, in effetti, non è che mi vengano in mente moltissime parole con la zeta intervocalica non seguita da un dittongo con la 'i', e quelle che mi vengono in mente hanno curiosamente tutte la zeta sonora (dz), p.e. ozono, azalea, azimut, rizoma, piezoelettrico paleozoico e parenti.
> Sicuramente non è casuale...



Grazie Necsus, mi hai smontato una opinione sbagliata! Infatti pensavo che visto che la zeta ha sempre un suono doppio anche quando è scritta singolarmente, pensavo che la regola fosse quella di raddoppiarla in posizione intervocalica tranne che davanti ai dittonghi _io, ia, ie, ii_ (o _i_ derivata). Ma non avevo pensato a parole come ozono... La verità e più complessa!


----------



## riccio

Necsus said:


> Ebbene no, la zeta si raddoppia sempre..!
> Anche se, in effetti, non è che mi vengano in mente moltissime parole con la zeta intervocalica non seguita da un dittongo con la 'i', e quelle che mi vengono in mente hanno curiosamente tutte la zeta sonora (dz), p.e. ozono, azalea, azimut, rizoma, piezoelettrico paleozoico e parenti.
> Sicuramente non è casuale...


Infatti sono più o meno tutte d'origine straniera, mi pare.


----------



## Necsus

riccio said:
			
		

> Infatti sono più o meno tutte d'origine straniera, mi pare.


Ho controllato: in realtà sono tutte parole che provengono dal greco (antico, ovviamente, quindi non so quanto sia considerabile lingua straniera...), attraverso il francese solo i nomi degli elementi (azoto, ozono).
Secondo il Serianni, il raddoppiamento della zeta sembrerebbe infatti risalire all'influenza del latino volgare, nel quale erano sempre intense le affricate sorde (tz), che in quello dotto erano anche tenui (a*ct*ionem / na*t*ionem), e le affricate sonore (dz), che invece erano tenui nelle parole derivate appunto dal greco.


----------



## Frenko

Grazie Necsus,
thread molto interessante 



Necsus said:


> Anche se, in effetti, non è che mi vengano in mente moltissime parole con la zeta intervocalica non seguita da un dittongo con la 'i', e quelle che mi vengono in mente hanno curiosamente tutte la zeta sonora (dz), p.e. ozono, azalea, azimut, rizoma, piezoelettrico paleozoico e parenti.
> Sicuramente non è casuale...


Che ne dici di "schizofrenia"? Non ho modo di verificarlo in questo momento, ma mi sembra che la zeta qui sia sorda...


----------



## Necsus

Frenko said:
			
		

> Grazie Necsus, thread molto interessante
> Che ne dici di "schizofrenia"? Non ho modo di verificarlo in questo momento, ma mi sembra che la zeta qui sia sorda...


Grazie a te, Frenko.
Macché... Mi rendo conto che può suonare strano, ma secondo il DOP anche in _skid'dzofrenia_ la zeta è sonora, come in tutte le parole composte che hanno _schizo-_ come primo elemento (ancora dal greco _schizein = dividere_).


----------



## Necsus

Visti alcuni dubbi nati nel thread su "soprattutto", riporto qui i casi in cui il raddoppiamento viene espresso anche a livello grafico, conseguentemente a 'univerbazione', cioè all'unione di due parole. 
E' generalmente previsto:
1) come quello non scritto, dopo i monosillabi forti, o tonici (-> chi*ss*à, da*vv*ero, e*vv*iva, la*ss*ù, qua*gg*iù, etc), ma 'tra' richiede il raddoppiamento solo in 'tra*tt*enere' (non p.e. in tra*b*occare, tra*c*imare, tra*f*ugare...);
2) dopo 'contra-', 'sopra-' e 'giusta-' (contra*dd*ire, contra*pp*eso, sopra*gg*iungere, sopra*cc*iglio, giusta*pp*orre...), e non dopo 'intra-' (intra*m*uscolo, intra*p*rendere, ma 'intra*tt*enere' perché da trattenere…);
3) in un pronome enclitico che segue la seconda persona dell'imperativo (da*mm*i, di*cc*i, fa*ll*o...).
Ma come spesso accade, le regole che governano le lingue sono soggette a ricevere indiretta conferma dalle eccezioni dell'uso..!


----------



## Necsus

Cercando un altro tipo di raddoppiamento (consonantico interno) segnalato da rocamadour in questo post, ho trovato sulla Treccani le condizioni generali a cui sono sottoposte le regole sul r.fs., che in pratica rappresentano il punto di vista opposto, cioè i casi in cui non viene applicato:
1) con le consonanti iniziali che sono sempre doppie quando si trovano tra vocali: _z_ sorda, _z_ sonora, _gl_, _gn_, _sc_ (trovarlo prima sarebbe stata fatica risparmiata);
2) con le consonanti iniziali che sono seguite da altra consonante (tranne il caso dei gruppi _p, b, f, v, t, d, c, g_ + _l, r_);
3) quando tra le due parole c'è una pausa.

Può essere interessante leggere poi che tenuto conto di ciò, in pratica per ogni caso di r.fs. si hanno in media tre casi d'incontro senza r.fs. (e senza pausa) tra vocale finale e consonante iniziale di grado tenue.


----------



## Necsus

> riporto qui i casi in cui il raddoppiamento viene espresso anche a livello grafico, conseguentemente a 'univerbazione', cioè all'unione di due parole.
> E' generalmente previsto:
> 1) come quello non scritto, dopo i monosillabi forti, o tonici (-> chi*ss*à, da*vv*ero, e*vv*iva, la*ss*ù, qua*gg*iù, etc)


Rimedio a una piccola disattenzione di cui mi sono accorto intervenendo nel thread su 'daccapo':
come avevo scritto nel primo post, ma non ripetuto in quello citato qui sopra, per monosillabi forti si intendono quelli tonici (accentati) ma anche i non accentati _a, che, chi, da, do, e, fa, fra, fu, gru, ha, ho, ma, me, mo', no, o, qua, qui, re, sa, se, so, sta, sto, su, te, tra, tre, tu, va, vo_, oltre ai nomi delle lettere dell'alfabeto e delle note musicali.


----------



## elfo789

*S*alve ho domanda di dizione...ma si dice élfo o èlfo? *Q*uindi secondo il rafforzamento si dice da mme? da tte? di tte? di mme?

*I*l pensiero di dire: "andiamo da MMichele" mi suona strano, e anche "venite da mme", e quindi mi chiedevo se potevate dirmi se è così o se ci sono eccezioni. Ringrazio anticipatmente per l'attenzione.


----------



## Necsus

elfo789 said:


> Il pensiero di dire: "andiamo da MMichele" mi suona strano, e anche "venite da mme", e quindi mi chiedevo se potevate dirmi se è così o se ci sono eccezioni. Ringrazio anticipatamente per l'attenzione.


Ciao, elfo789 e benvenuto in WRF!
Sì, è esattamente così. La regola vuole che dopo la preposizione semplice 'da' si abbia raddoppiamento fonosintattico, solo che in questo caso l'eccezione quasi diventa regola, in quanto gli unici a rispettarla veramente mi risultano essere i toscani (prova a sentire uno dei frequenti programmi televisivi di Carlo Conti per averne riscontro), per il resto non viene applicata, è riservata solo alle versioni accentata e apostrofata del monosillabo _da_.
I vocabolari cartacei a volte indicano con simboli o altro le parole dopo le quali è richiesto il r.f., mentre tra quelli online puoi consultare il Treccani, che lo dice esplicitamente (vedi qui per 'da'). Oppure il DOP, che anche nella versione ora online mantiene l'indicazione con il simbolo del più (+) in apice dopo la parola.

Nel DOP puoi trovare anche risposta alla tua domanda su _*è*lfo_, che però avresti dovuto inserire in una discussione che avesse per oggetto le vocali accentate o la pronuncia delle suddette, visto che non ha molto a che fare con il raddoppiamento sintattico...


----------



## saltapicchio

C'è anche un triplicamento fonosintattico...

Vivo in Friuli e il mio accènto romano spicca parecchio, mi capita spesso di incontrare persone che hanno simpatia per la cadenza della parlata romana e ogni tanto qualcuno cerca d'imitarla. Normalmente, almeno qui, non riescono proprio a raddoppiare alcune consonanti iniziali, le triplicano direttamente (a Rrroma) e non lo fanno per caricaturare la parlata, proprio non riescono a fare diversamente.


----------



## Necsus

saltapicchio said:


> Vivo in Friuli e il mio accènto romano spicca parecchio, mi capita spesso di incontrare persone che hanno simpatia per la cadenza della parlata romana e ogni tanto qualcuno cerca d'imitarla. Normalmente, almeno qui, non riescono proprio a raddoppiare alcune consonanti iniziali, le triplicano direttamente (a Rrroma) e non lo fanno per caricaturare la parlata, proprio non riescono a fare diversamente.


Ciao, saltapicchio. Onde evitare fraintendimenti, mi sembra però il caso di specificare che il raddoppiamento fonosintattico non è una caratteristica della 'parlata romana', ma dell'italiano standard.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> ...solo che in questo caso l'eccezione quasi diventa regola, in quanto gli unici a rispettarla veramente mi risultano essere i toscani (prova a sentire uno dei frequenti programmi televisivi di Carlo Conti per averne riscontro), per il resto non viene applicata, è riservata solo alle versioni accentata e apostrofata del monosillabo _da_.


Proprio così.

Oggi, infatti, la pronuncia italiana moderna, neutra, consigliabile *non* prevede il raddoppiamento fonosintattico dopo _da_. La pronuncia col raddoppiamento è quella tradizionale, diffusa in Toscana, ma ormai avvertita come regionale.


----------



## elfo789

*O*ttimo, bubu7, ora capisco...quindi c'è stato un distaccamento dalla pronuncia toscana. Percé in effetti, sistema vocalico a parte, che in toscana è perfetto, un toscano che parla italiano è facilmente riconoscibile, mentre quando si guarda un film la sensazione che ci danno i doppiatori non è collocabile regionalmente. Ho un altro paio di incertezze allora, una riguarda la lregola: Visto che dopo "sta" ci dovrebbe essere il raddoppiamento, si dice sta ssera? o anche questo rientrerebbe in un "toscanismo"? la seconda domanda è la seguente...al sud abbiamo la tendenza a raddoppiare dopo l'articolo determinativo"la" quando viene seguito da erte consonanti, ad esempio la bbambina, ma non la ffesta, la doccia(in sicilia) ma non la ccasa...la regola cosa impone? io credo non si debba raddoppiare mai dopo l'articolo, correggetemi se sbaglio. ho ancheun altra osservazione che però rientra nel campo delle fricative alveolari sonore o "s" dolce/sonora...quindi non la faccio qui...conoscete un forum che tratta questo argomento?

ps: chiedo scusa per gli errori di battitura, vado sempre di fretta^^


----------



## Necsus

elfo789 said:


> Ottimo, bubu7, ora capisco...quindi c'è stato un distaccamento dalla pronuncia toscana. Perché in effetti, sistema vocalico a parte, che in toscana è perfetto, un toscano che parla italiano è facilmente riconoscibile, mentre quando si guarda un film la sensazione che ci danno i doppiatori non è collocabile regionalmente.


E tale dovrebbe essere infatti l'italiano standard o modello. 


			
				elfo789 said:
			
		

> Ho un altro paio di incertezze, allora, una riguarda la regola: visto che dopo "sta" ci dovrebbe essere il raddoppiamento, si dice _sta ssera_? o anche questo rientrerebbe in un "toscanismo"?


Il monosillabo _sta_ dopo il quale è previsto il raddoppiamento non è la versione aferetica di _questa_, ma la terza persona singolare del presente indicativo del verbo _stare _(come la prima, _sto_). 


			
				elfo789 said:
			
		

> la seconda domanda è la seguente...al sud abbiamo la tendenza a raddoppiare dopo l'articolo determinativo "la" quando viene seguito da certe consonanti, ad esempio la bbambina, ma non la ffesta, la doccia (in sicilia) ma non la ccasa... la regola cosa impone? io credo non si debba raddoppiare mai dopo l'articolo, correggetemi se sbaglio.


Dopo _la_ articolo non è previsto raddoppiamento fonosintattico, lo è dopo _la_ nota musicale e dopo _là_ avverbio.  
Riprendo da un mio precedente intervento/post in questa discussione:
- dopo tutti i monosillabi forti, o tonici, con accento grafico (_è, già, dà, etc_.) o senza (buona parte di quelli terminanti in vocale: 
_a, che, chi, da, do, e, fa, fra, fu, gru, ha, ho, ma, me, mo', no, o, po', qua, qui, re, sa, se, so, sta, sto, su, te, tra, tre, tu, va, vo_, compresi i nomi delle lettere e delle note musicali);


			
				elfo789 said:
			
		

> Ho anche un'altra osservazione che però rientra nel campo delle fricative alveolari sonore o "s" dolce/sonora... quindi non la faccio qui... conoscete un forum che tratta questo argomento?


Il forum è naturalmente questo, devi solo fare una piccola ricerca per vedere se c'è già una discussione/thread sull'argomento, a cui aggiungere il tuo intervento, in caso contrario puoi aprirne una tu.


----------



## Kraus

Scusate, forse è stato già scritto in questa o in qualche altra discussione di questo forum, ma ero curioso di sapere esattamente in quale zone d'Italia è diffuso il raddoppiamento fonosintattico; avevo anche letto in una discussione recente che quella aretina è l'unica parlata toscana in cui questo fenomeno non si verifica, e da lì mi è venuta voglia di saperne di più... 

Grazie fin d'ora per le vostre risposte!


----------



## federicoft

Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è un fenomeno fonetico dell'italiano modello (vale a dire, una pronuncia senza raddoppiamento laddove occorra è considerata regionale).

È un fenomeno presente naturalmente nelle regioni dell'Italia centrale, e credo anche di quella meridionale.


----------



## effeundici

Kraus said:


> Scusate, forse è stato già scritto in questa o in qualche altra discussione di questo forum, ma ero curioso di sapere esattamente in quale zone d'Italia è diffuso il raddoppiamento fonosintattico; avevo anche letto in una discussione recente che quella aretina è l'unica parlata toscana in cui questo fenomeno non si verifica, e da lì mi è venuta voglia di saperne di più...
> 
> Grazie fin d'ora per le vostre risposte!


 
A quanto sapevo il raddoppiamento scompare sopra la linea Spezia-Rimini, confermo con un'enclave simpaticissima ad Arezzo e provincia.

Aneddoto: vado spesso ad Arezzo per lavoro e subito dopo il casello autostradale c'è un paesino che si chiama _Ponte a Chiani. _Le prime volte che lo leggevo in pronuncia toscana standard non mi capacitavo della difficoltà nel leggerlo, mi suonava male _: Ponte acchiani._

Poi me lo sono letto all'aretina e devo dire che mi torna di più : Ponte a_*h*_iani


----------



## facciadipietra

effeundici said:


> Aneddoto: vado spesso ad Arezzo per lavoro e subito dopo il casello autostradale c'è un paesino che si chiama _Ponte a Chiani. _Le prime volte che lo leggevo in pronuncia toscana standard non mi capacitavo della difficoltà nel leggerlo, mi suonava male _: Ponte acchiani._
> 
> Poi me lo sono letto all'aretina e devo dire che mi torna di più : Ponte a_*h*_iani



          No, attenzione!
Le due principali e più evidenti particolarità aretine nella pronuncia delle consonanti rispetto al resto della Toscana sono: 1) come già detto, l’assenza del raddoppiamento fonosintattico; e nel contempo 2) l’assenza della “spirantizzazione” delle occlusive sorde (c t p) in posizione intervocalica, tipica invece della pronuncia fiorentina. In certo qual modo la seconda particolarità compensa la prima, perché altrimenti l’aretino diventerebbe più di qualsiasi altro dialetto (sic) una sequenza ininterrotta di spiranti! È invece ben presente ad Arezzo la spirantizzazione delle affricate palatali, ancora più sensibile che a Firenze, per esempio in parole come “fagiano” e “cacio” e naturalmente anche in posizione intervocalica a cavallo di due parole.


----------



## Necsus

Kraus said:


> ero curioso di sapere esattamente in quale zone d'Italia è diffuso il raddoppiamento fonosintattico


Così sintetizza Aldo Gabrielli nel suo magistrale seppur datato 'Il museo degli errori' [13]:
"Il rafforzamento sintattico è ignoto alle parlate settentrionali ma regolarmente rispettato nel Centro e nel Sud d'Italia, salvo eccezioni dovute esclusivamente a influenze dialettali".


----------



## Kraus

Necsus said:


> Così sintetizza Aldo Gabrielli nel suo magistrale seppur datato 'Il museo degli errori' [13]:
> "Il rafforzamento sintattico è ignoto alle parlate settentrionali ma regolarmente rispettato nel Centro e nel Sud d'Italia, salvo eccezioni dovute esclusivamente a influenze dialettali".


Ora che ci penso quel libro ce l'ho anch'io, una grande opera dove l'autore spiega anche come si dovrebbero pronunciare le "e" e le "o" toniche e le parole da non usare o di cui non abusare. Un libro davvero notevole.


----------



## pizzi

Ieri ascoltavo per radio una trasmissione su Leonardo Sciascia. Un romano intervistava un sicilano. Il romano diceva Sshassha, il siciliano Sha sha.
Dato che il cognome in questione è siciliano, qual è il suono corretto, tra i due?

Grazie da piz


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, pizzi. Una volta tanto pronunciava bene il romano, avendo il digramma _sc(i) _sempre suono intenso (in posizione intervocalica). 
[vedi post #12]


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, Necsus .

Il dubbio mi era nato dal fatto che l'autoctono lo pronunciasse in modo così _moscio_, e mi chiedevo se magari parole con etimo arabo (come sembrerebbe dal suono) siano indipendenti dalle regole. Ma tu mi conforti sulla retta pronuncia


----------



## Necsus

Be', tale dovrebbe essere in italiano standard, e se si vuole tenere conto delle influenze dialettali o di altre lingue ovviamente non ha senso farvi riferimento.


----------



## bo-marco

Carlo Conti, che applica sistematicamente il raddoppiamento fonosintattico nel suo modo di parlare, pronuncia:
- "*Carta da parati*" come "_*Carta d'apparati*_"
- "*L'ha vinta*" come "_*L'avvinta*_"
e
- "*A volte*" come "_*Avvolte*_"
cambiando in tal modo il senso delle frasi.

In questi contesti è comunque giusto ricorrere sempre e comunque al raddoppiamento fonosintattico?


----------



## olaszinho

Nel primo caso, cioè dopo la preposizione da, il raddoppiamento fonosintattico si usa solo in Toscana, nel secondo esempio è tipico dell'italiano standard, io pronuncio normalmente "avvolte". Per coloro che vivono al di sopra della linea La Spezia - Rimini può suonare strano...


----------



## Necsus

bo-marco said:


> cambiando in tal modo il senso delle frasi.
> In questi contesti è comunque giusto ricorrere sempre e comunque al raddoppiamento fonosintattico?


Ciao, Bo. Come detto da Olasz, sono tutte giuste, sì. Però, appunto, dal post #25 di questa discussione: 


Necsus said:


> Sì, è esattamente così. La regola vuole che dopo la preposizione semplice 'da' si abbia raddoppiamento fonosintattico, solo che in questo caso l'eccezione quasi diventa regola, in quanto gli unici a rispettarla veramente mi risultano essere i toscani (prova a sentire uno dei frequenti programmi televisivi di Carlo Conti per averne riscontro), per il resto non viene applicata, è riservata solo alle versioni accentata e apostrofata del monosillabo _da_.


Difficilmente 'il senso delle frasi' può cambiare, perché c'è il contesto a renderlo impossibile. Ma se dovesse succedere sarebbe casomai non pronunciando il raddoppiamento, in quanto è previsto dall'italiano standard. In un esempio che avevo fatto tempo fa nel forum, le possibili frazioni del pagamento per l'acquisto di un'auto diventavano pesci alquanto salati, grazie al mancato raddoppiamento da parte dello speaker ("o rate da 250 Euro"), ma non credo che qualcuno abbia pensato che venissero pubblicizzati dei prodotti ittici.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

olaszinho said:


> Per coloro che vivono al di sopra della linea La Spezia - Rimini può suonare strano...



Esattamente, cosa che rende il raddoppiamento tutt'altro che standard.


----------



## Necsus

Paul, sai benissimo cosa si intende con italiano _standard_. Per chi ci legge, ci sono varie discussioni in merito, tra cui una specifica: 'Italiano standard'.


----------



## Memmy

Ciao a tutti. Non so se sto scrivendo nella sezione giusta.
Sto trascrivendo un testo del 700 in napoletano per la mia tesi di laurea, ho adottato alcuni criteri di trascrizione ma riguardo al raddoppiamento fonosint. non so come muovermi. Che regole dovrei seguire? Avete qualche suggerimento? Grazieeeee


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Memmy said:


> Ciao a tutti. Non so se sto scrivendo nella sezione giusta.
> Sto trascrivendo un testo del 700 in napoletano per la mia tesi di laurea, ho adottato alcuni criteri di trascrizione ma riguardo al raddoppiamento fonosint. non so come muovermi. Che regole dovrei seguire? Avete qualche suggerimento? Grazieeeee



Leggi con attenzione tutti i 45 messaggi precedenti, ci troverai un sacco di informazioni utili.


> *
> NOTA: Prima di aggiungere il vostro contributo assicuratevi che lo stesso concetto non sia già stato espresso in uno dei 45 messaggi precedenti, ovvero leggete con attenzione TUTTA la discussione.*


----------



## federicoft

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esattamente, cosa che rende il raddoppiamento tutt'altro che standard.



Direi semmai che rende la pronuncia priva di raddoppiamento tutt'altro che standard.


----------



## Toadino2

Cosa mi dite, invece, del "come" congiunzione e pronome interrogativo?
Io sono di Roma, e tendo ad applicare il raddoppiamento nel primo caso e ad ometterlo nel secondo. Non ho idea se questa sia una regola dialettale (un po' come era con "da" fino a qualche tempo fa) o standard, perché nelle classiche definizioni trovo sempre la solita frase "davanti ai monosillabi come, dove, qualche, sopra" (a cui io aggiungerei "ogni"). Tuttavia a me usare il raddoppiamento nel secondo caso suona veramente malissimo, e fatico a credere che i dialetti possano avere regole più complesse dello standard....
Qualcuno sa dirmi?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Toadino.
Tornando sull'argomento della discussione dopo qualche anno, mi sentirei di dirti che per quanto riguarda _dove_ e _come _(e _sopra_) vale ciò che è stato detto per la preposizione _da,_ e cioè che ormai l'eccezione è diventata pressoché regola e dopo quei vocaboli  il raddoppiamento oggi viene applicato quasi esclusivamente in Toscana. Dal Treccani:

In particolare, il toscano presenta alcune forme specifiche di raddoppiamento sintattico, ad esempio dopo _dove_, _come _(anche quando è avverbio interrogativo) e _da_:
Dove vvai?
Come vva?
Da ccasa

A me tendenzialmente con _come_ viene da applicarlo non in base alla sua funzione nella frase, ma in base alla consonante iniziale della parola che segue ('come tte', ma 'come vuoi'), e con _dove _praticamente mai! Ma credo che i motivi dell'oscillazione siano diversi, infatti per _come _il DOP prevede che nell'uso romano e senese, "largamente intesi", ci sia il raddoppiamento nelle sole comparazioni, mentre è sempre presente nell'uso fiorentino e della maggior parte della Toscana, tranne quando è sostantivato. Per _dove _il raddoppiamento non si avrebbe quando è sostantivato e quando non è "appoggiato alla parola seguente [sò kke è fuòri ma ddóve non sò]". Con _qualche _in teoria il raddoppiamento è sempre presente perché parola originariamente ossitona (qualché). Con _sopra _oggi prevale la non applicazione del raddoppiamento. Aggiungo _ogni_, che ho visto citato tra i bisillabi che richiederebbero il rf, per il quale il DOP dice che è applicato solo a Roma e nel centro-sud (forse per l'antica pregeminazione di _santo _in _Ognissanti_, ipotizzo). 
Aggiungo che la pregeminazione di _lì/là _e _qui/qua_, _più, niente, sedia, chiesa_ dovrebbe essere erroneamente usata solo a Roma.


----------



## Toadino2

Personalmente io seguo quella regola, e di solito la applico e non applico in specifici contesti logici (per mia natura, sto intendendo), che ora non riesco a descrivere bene, ma grossomodo lo evito sempre da pronome interrogativo e tendo ad applicarlo nella maggioranza degli altri casi (anche perché "come" non è una parola dalla grandissima estensione semantica). Per "dove" non lo applico mai, e non applico naturalmente neanche a "da", e mi rinfranca sapere che non mi stavo sbagliando: ero indeciso se mettermi ad usarlo in quei contesti, ed ora scopro che sarebbe stato errore 
Con qualche invece l'ho sempre fatto, e mai mi sognerei di smettere; per sopra anche io tendo a non applicarlo, tranne quando compone una parola composta... invece per "ogni" lo applico, e penso che anche per quello non smetterei (mi suona male senza).
Per quelle otto pregeminanti invece ero abbastanza sicuro fossero errate, ma volevo ua conferma.
P.S. Scusa ma non ho capito  bene, farlo con "dove" è corretto o no? E quando dici che lì/là/qui/qua non sono cogeminanti, intendi che non provocano mai il raddoppiamento?


----------



## Necsus

Toadino2 said:


> P.S. Scusa ma non ho capito  bene, farlo con "dove" è corretto o no? E quando dici che lì/là/qui/qua non sono cogeminanti, intendi che non provocano mai il raddoppiamento?


No, scusami, volevo dire _pregeminazione_ per tutti i termini dell'aggiunta, ma ho lasciato parte della costruzione iniziale della frase. Ho corretto.
Con _dove, _secondo il DOP sarebbe previsto, tranne nei due casi che ho riportato.


----------



## Nino83

Il manuale di pronuncia di Canepari (Zanichelli) dice che: 
"come" (appositivo e comparativo) + pronome/nome/aggettivo, ha una maggiore probabilità di avere il raddoppio 
"come" (appositivo e comparativo) + verbo/avverbio/congiunzione o preposizione, ha una minore probabilità di avere il raddoppio. 

Da siciliano, per quanto riguarda i bisillabi piani cogeminanti, non uso il raddoppio fonosintattico con "come" /comeva/, "dove" /dovevai/, "sopra" /sopralapanca/, mentre lo uso con "ogni" /ognivvolta/, "qualche" /qualchevvolta/.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ...  Da siciliano, per quanto riguarda i bisillabi piani cogeminanti, non uso il raddoppio fonosintattico con "come" /comeva/, "dove" /dovevai/, ...


Domanda a proposito: neanche nel caso quando il verbo comincia con "b" (p.e. _come bevi, dove bevi,_ ecc...) ?


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Domanda a proposito: neanche nel caso quando il verbo comincia con "b" (p.e. _come bevi, dove bevi,_ ecc...) ?



Ciao, Francis. 
Se ci faccio un po' d'attenzione no, ma quelle volte in cui parlo con un forte accento siciliano (ad esempio, quando faccio un'esclamazione) può capitare di raddoppiare la /b/. Però, questo non c'entra con il raddoppio fonosintattico. 
In alcune parlate meridionali le consonanti /b, g/ intervocaliche possono, a volte, essere pronunciate doppie. Ciò ad esempio avviene con l'articolo determinativo femminile (la gonna = /lag'gonna/, la bici = /lab'bici/).

Esempio: "come beve lui non beve nessuno" = /b/, ma "come bbevi?!" (esclamazione) = /bb/. Comunque questa è una caratteristica regionale (da non imitare)!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> Ricordo a tutti che in questa discussione sono già stati postati 55 messaggi, quindi vi invitiamo a leggere TUTTA la discussione con attenzione prima di postare un commento che è molto probabilmente la ripetizione di qualcosa di già detto.
> Questo anche per rispetto verso coloro che hanno impiegato il loro tempo a scrivere quei messaggi aspettandosi poi che vengano letti e non ignorati.
> 
> Grazie per la collaborazione.


----------



## Toadino2

Cosa ne pensate, invece, del raddoppiamento con i pronomi clitici?

(Almeno secondo la mia conoscenza) la regola imporrebbe di non praticarlo mai con "me, te, glie, ce, ve, se" in quanto semplici variazioni dei monosillabi atoni "mi, ti, gli/le, ci, vi, si", che essendo tali non richiedono il raddoppiamento.
Tuttavia dalle mie parti sento spesso pronunciare clitici come "lo, la, li, le" con una doppia L quando seguiti da quei pronomi, creando così un doppio pronome (per esempio "te lo" e "te la" si pronunciano "te llo", "te lla". Pensate vada eseguito? Io trovo un po' strano non farlo, tuttavia nessuna regola lo prescrive (almeno per quanto riguarda lo standard).

Inoltre, vorrei mettere una nota alla risposta di Nino:
Quei raddoppiamenti di B e G sono in realtà diffusi praticamente in tutte le parlate regionali dal Lazio in giù, non solo meridionali (già qui, a Roma, è diffusissimo, e praticamente è quasi impossibile trovare una persona che non lo applichi), e vengono applicati sempre nelle posizioni intervocaliche, sia a confine che in corpo di parola, esattamente come accade nell'italano standard per la Z (o la GN, GL o SC): ed è per questo che molto spesso, da piccoli, si tende a sbagliare la scrittura di certe consonanti doppie, scrivendo ad esempio "reggina" per "regina", "sabbato" per "sabato", "immaggine" per "immagine" o "tabbella" per "tabella" e chi più ne ha più ne metta...


----------



## Nino83

Toadino2 said:


> Cosa ne pensate, invece, del raddoppiamento con i pronomi clitici? [...] (per esempio "te lo" e "te la" si pronunciano "te llo", "te lla")



Dalle mie parti (Sicilia) non si usa. 



Toadino2 said:


> ed è per questo che molto spesso, da piccoli, si tende a sbagliare la scrittura di certe consonanti doppie, scrivendo ad esempio "reggina" per "regina", "sabbato" per "sabato", "immaggine" per "immagine" o "tabbella" per "tabella" e chi più ne ha più ne metta...


----------



## Necsus

Toadino2 said:


> Tuttavia dalle mie parti sento spesso pronunciare clitici come "lo, la, li, le" con una doppia L quando seguiti da quei pronomi, creando così un doppio pronome (per esempio "te lo" e "te la" si pronunciano "te llo", "te lla".


Hmm... allora forse intendevi "quando preceduti", non "seguiti", se ho ben capito. Comunque vivo anch'io da sempre a Roma, ma non mi ricordo che mi sia mai capitato di sentirlo. Anzi, di norma c'è la vocalizzazione della L, per cui "te la\lo" diventa "taa\too" (per esempio: "taa\too riccomanno"). Ma qui andremmo fuori tema.


----------



## Deixis_am_Phantasma

Necsus said:


> Cercando un altro tipo di raddoppiamento (consonantico interno) segnalato da rocamadour in questo post, ho trovato sulla Treccani le condizioni generali a cui sono sottoposte le regole sul r.fs., che in pratica rappresentano il punto di vista opposto, cioè i casi in cui non viene applicato:
> 1) con le consonanti iniziali che sono sempre doppie quando si trovano tra vocali: _z_ sorda, _z_ sonora, _gl_, _gn_, _sc_ (trovarlo prima sarebbe stata fatica risparmiata);
> 2) con le consonanti iniziali che sono seguite da altra consonante (tranne il caso dei gruppi _p, b, f, v, t, d, c, g_ + _l, r_);
> 3) quando tra le due parole c'è una pausa.
> 
> Può essere interessante leggere poi che tenuto conto di ciò, in pratica per ogni caso di r.fs. si hanno in media tre casi d'incontro senza r.fs. (e senza pausa) tra vocale finale e consonante iniziale di grado tenue.



Vorrei aggiungere, nelle varietà meridionali dell'italiano è possibile raddoppiare anche i suoni non consonantici:
che uomo = che*uu*omo; che jella = che*jj*ella.
Ovviamente si tratta di un'influenza del dialetto sull'italiano (in molti dialetti del sud è la geminazione delle vocali è regolarissima, ed a volte ha anche un ruolo morfologico).
Franco Fanciullo ha scritto un bel lavoro sull'argomento - lo consiglio


----------



## francisgranada

Deixis_am_Phantasma said:


> ...Vorrei aggiungere, nelle varietà meridionali dell'italiano è possibile raddoppiare anche i suoni non consonantici:
> che uomo = che*uu*omo; che jella = che*jj*ella ...


Forse perché si tratta di semiconsonanti che nel caso di dittonghi _uo, ie_ ecc. assumono la qualità di una consonante (o quasi). Oppure, succede anche con altre vocali? 

(non mi pare che si dica p.e. _cheaanno_, o sì?)


----------



## Deixis_am_Phantasma

francisgranada said:


> Forse perché si tratta di semiconsonanti che nel caso di dittonghi _uo, ie_ ecc. assumono la qualità di una consonante (o quasi). Oppure, succede anche con altre vocali?
> 
> (non mi pare che si dica p.e. _cheaanno_, o sì?)



Sì, anche le vocali pure come la _a_ possono essere raddoppiate nei dialetti:
tu/*a*/magnat/ --> tu/hai/mangiato
Iss-jessa/*aa*/*mm*agnat/ --> lui-lei/ha/mangiato

Nel pugliese è ricorrente


----------



## Nino83

Deixis_am_Phantasma said:


> Sì, anche le vocali pure come la _a_ possono essere raddoppiate nei dialetti:
> tu/*a*/magnat/ --> tu/hai/mangiato
> Iss-jessa/*aa*/*mm*agnat/ --> lui-lei/ha/mangiato
> 
> Nel pugliese è ricorrente



Al contrario, invece, non noto alcun allungamento vocalico in questi casi. 
Cioè, si dice /fuddetto/ ma non /fuaaccusato/ (in siciliano)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Deixis_am_Phantasma said:


> Ovviamente si tratta di un'influenza del dialetto sull'italiano



Mi fa piacere che una volta ogni tanto ci sia qualcuno che ha l'onesta intellettuale di ammettere questo fatto, invece di continuare con il solito pippone del "raddoppiamento come fenomeno dell'italiano standard"


----------



## Deixis_am_Phantasma

Nino83 said:


> Al contrario, invece, non noto alcun allungamento vocalico in questi casi.
> Cioè, si dice /fuddetto/ ma non /fuaaccusato/ (in siciliano)


Le norme della geminazione non sono uguali per tutti i dialetti: ognuno è comunque una lingua a sè stante (come l'italiano, il francese)... Pugliese e Siciliano sono lingue che fanno parte del gruppo apulo-siculo, ma sono comunque lingue diverse 



Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi fa piacere che una volta ogni tanto ci sia qualcuno che ha l'onesta intellettuale di ammettere questo fatto, invece di continuare con il solito pippone del "raddoppiamento come fenomeno dell'italiano standard"



certo, l'italiano standard, come evoluzione del toscano lo presenta, ma non è affatto una cosa "che viene dall'italiano"... noi non ce ne accorgiamo, ma l'italiano standard è quello che è per l'influenza da tutti i dialetti...
(che poi, per me, l'italiano standard è un'utopia, ma questa è solo una mia opinione  )


----------



## Nino83

Deixis_am_Phantasma said:


> Pugliese e Siciliano sono lingue che fanno parte del gruppo apulo-siculo



Il pugliese appartiene al gruppo meridionale, o di tipo "napoletano" (riduzione a schwa delle vocali finali e post-toniche, metafonesi di tipo sannita) mentre il siciliano al gruppo meridionale estremo (presenza delle vocali finali, assenza di metafonesi), cioè appartengono a due gruppi distinti (l'isoglossa si trova a sud di Cosenza e tra Taranto e Ostuni). 

Comunque l'argomento è interessante. E' la prima volta che sento parlare del raddoppio fonosintattico "vocalico". 
Potresti indicarmi un lavoro di Fanciullo sull'argomento?


----------



## Deixis_am_Phantasma

Nino83 said:


> Il pugliese appartiene al gruppo meridionale, o di tipo "napoletano" (riduzione a schwa delle vocali finali e post-toniche, metafonesi di tipo sannita) mentre il siciliano al gruppo meridionale estremo (presenza delle vocali finali, assenza di metafonesi), cioè appartengono a due gruppi distinti (l'isoglossa si trova a sud di Cosenza e tra Taranto e Ostuni).
> 
> Comunque l'argomento è interessante. E' la prima volta che sento parlare del raddoppio fonosintattico "vocalico".
> Potresti indicarmi un lavoro di Fanciullo sull'argomento?



_Syntactic reduplication and the italian dialects of the centre-south_. Del raddoppiamento vocalico se ne parla a pagino 69


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi fa piacere che una volta ogni tanto ci sia qualcuno che ha l'onesta intellettuale di ammettere questo fatto, invece di continuare con il solito pippone del "raddoppiamento come fenomeno dell'italiano standard"


Be', a meno che non sia io a fraintendere, DaP non parlava del raddoppiamento consonantico fin qui preso in esame, ma della possibilità di 


> raddoppiare anche i suoni non consonantici:
> che uomo = cheuuomo; che jella = chejjella.
> Ovviamente si tratta di un'influenza del dialetto sull'italiano


Stavo per dire che se ci si fosse inoltrati nell'argomento raddoppiamento fonosintattico nei vari dialetti la discussione sarebbe diventata probabilmente fiume e si sarebbe un po' allontanata da quello che era il tema quando l'ho aperta, ma se in effetti, come ipotizzato, si fosse parlato fin dall'inizio di quello presente nei dialetti in quanto sarebbe l'unico esistente, è evidente che nulla potrebbe ostare nel continuare a farlo. Comunque per confortare quanti hanno contribuito con oltre 60 post nell'arco di più di sette anni pensando di affrontare l'argomento nell'_italiano standard_ riporto uno stralcio dall'Enciclopedia dell'Italiano Treccani:

"Il _raddoppiamento sintattico_ è un fenomeno di ➔ sandhi esterno (o di ➔ fonetica sintattica), di natura assimilatoria (almeno in origine: cfr. § 3; ➔ assimilazione), che si verifica nell’➔ italiano standard a base toscana e in molte varietà centro-meridionali di italiano (sia pure con modalità almeno in parte differenti: cfr. § 5)".

E il link all'_italiano standard_ manda a questo:

"Il concetto di _standard_ in linguistica identifica una ➔ varietà di lingua soggetta a codificazione normativa (➔ norma linguistica), e che vale come modello di riferimento per l’uso corretto della lingua e per l’insegnamento scolastico. (...) Dal valore di lingua standard come lingua corretta e modello di riferimento discende una concezione diffusa che vede lo standard come l’unica buona lingua, la varietà intrinsecamente migliore e pura (➔ purismo). Il termine _standard_ si trova tuttavia usato spesso anche per indicare la lingua media, neutra, priva di marche sociolinguistiche". 

E l'ultima definizione sottolineata, come ho già detto in altre occasioni, è quella che soprattutto attribuisco al termine in questo contesto.


----------



## Deixis_am_Phantasma

Necsus said:


> Be', a meno che non sia io a fraintendere, DaP non parlava del raddoppiamento consonantico fin qui preso in esame, ma della possibilità di
> 
> Stavo per dire che se ci si fosse inoltrati nell'argomento raddoppiamento fonosintattico nei vari dialetti la discussione sarebbe diventata probabilmente fiume e si sarebbe un po' allontanata da quello che era il tema quando l'ho aperta, ma se in effetti, come ipotizzato, si fosse parlato fin dall'inizio di quello presente nei dialetti in quanto sarebbe l'unico esistente, è evidente che nulla potrebbe ostare nel continuare a farlo. Comunque per confortare quanti hanno contribuito con oltre 60 post nell'arco di più di sette anni pensando di affrontare l'argomento nell'_italiano standard_ riporto uno stralcio dall'Enciclopedia dell'Italiano Treccani:
> 
> "Il _raddoppiamento sintattico_ è un fenomeno di ➔ sandhi esterno (o di ➔ fonetica sintattica), di natura assimilatoria (almeno in origine: cfr. § 3; ➔ assimilazione), che si verifica nell’➔ italiano standard a base toscana e in molte varietà centro-meridionali di italiano (sia pure con modalità almeno in parte differenti: cfr. § 5)".
> 
> E il link all'_italiano standard_ manda a questo:
> 
> "Il concetto di _standard_ in linguistica identifica una ➔ varietà di lingua soggetta a codificazione normativa (➔ norma linguistica), e che vale come modello di riferimento per l’uso corretto della lingua e per l’insegnamento scolastico. (...) Dal valore di lingua standard come lingua corretta e modello di riferimento discende una concezione diffusa che vede lo standard come l’unica buona lingua, la varietà intrinsecamente migliore e pura (➔ purismo). Il termine _standard_ si trova tuttavia usato spesso anche per indicare la lingua media, neutra, priva di marche sociolinguistiche".
> 
> E l'ultima definizione sottolineata, come ho già detto in altre occasioni, è quella che soprattutto attribuisco al termine in questo contesto.



Sì, senza dubbio  sarebbe comunque bello avere una sezione dedicata ai dialetti, magari in 'altre lingue romanze' o in 'solo italiano'


----------



## Nino83

Deixis_am_Phantasma said:


> Sì, senza dubbio  sarebbe comunque bello avere una sezione dedicata ai dialetti, magari in 'altre lingue romanze' o in 'solo italiano'


----------



## Toadino2

Necsus said:


> Hmm... allora forse intendevi "quando preceduti", non "seguiti", se ho ben capito. Comunque vivo anch'io da sempre a Roma, ma non mi ricordo che mi sia mai capitato di sentirlo. Anzi, di norma c'è la vocalizzazione della L, per cui "te la\lo" diventa "taa\too" (per esempio: "taa\too riccomanno"). Ma qui andremmo fuori tema.


Sì, anche da me succede così... ma questo quando la gente parla in dialetto  Quando parlano invece in italiano "standard" (per loro, almeno), fanno questo raddoppiamento. Forse è un semplice ipercorrettismo... presuppongo sia una pronuncia regionale perché non mi sembra venga fatto in altre parti d'Italia.


----------



## Necsus

Toadino2 said:


> Quando parlano invece in italiano "standard" (per loro, almeno), fanno questo raddoppiamento. Forse è un semplice ipercorrettismo...


È probabile. Ma, come dicevo, non mi è mai capitato di sentirlo.


----------



## Toadino2

Sarà perché io dico di essere "di Roma", ma non è esattamente vero... Sono di un'altra città, comunque vicina a Roma e dove si parla romano, che a quanto pare già ha cominciato a differenziarsi


----------



## Ganamant

Qualcuno sa perché mai si scriva così? Se deriva da _palla a volo_, non andrebbe scritto _pallavvolo_, dato che c'è rafforzamento sintattico, così come _ovvero, sennò, sicché_? Io pronuncio _pallavvolo_ con due _v_ e scriverne una mi pare una barbarie.


----------



## ohbice

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pallavolo/
Ciao
p

Ps: a meno che anche ovvero sia un calco dall'americano e finora non ce ne siamo accorti e abbiamo continuato a usare la doppia v


----------



## Ganamant

Sarà un calco dell'americano, ma è una parola italiana fatta con parole italiane e deve seguire le regole dell'italiano. Treccani la registra così, ma per me la grafia rimane errata e in disaccordo con la pronuncia.


----------



## ohbice

Bene, ne prendo atto 

Ps: In disaccordo con la pronuncia? leggo solo ora. E chi l'avrà mai detto che è in disaccordo con la pronuncia? io trovo vada d'accordissimo con la pronuncia


----------



## dragonseven

@Ganamant:
L'unione di questo lemma non è equivalente alle altre da te menzionate. In pallavolo la contrazione è tra *palla + a + volo* e quindi è nato come neologismo per 'contrazione di parole con sincope' e non, come le altre, per 'contrazione' in sé.


----------



## Nino83

Ganamant, concordo con te.
Anch'io avrei preferito una soluzione più aderente alla pronuncia toscana (e peninsulare). 



dragonseven said:


> In pallavolo la contrazione è tra *palla + a + volo*



Veramente la Treccani dice che è tra "palla" e "volo", come in pallamano (tra "palla" e "mano"), senza preposizione.
Da qui si spiega la consonante singola.
In caso contrario, come dice Ganamant, l'opzione più logica sarebbe stata quella raddoppiare la consonante.


----------



## Ganamant

ohbice said:


> Bene, ne prendo atto
> 
> Ps: In disaccordo con la pronuncia? leggo solo ora. E chi l'avrà mai detto che è in disaccordo con la pronuncia? io trovo vada d'accordissimo con la pronuncia



Quindi tu pronunci una sola V? Eppure, dopo la preposizione a, la consonante si raddoppia. Per curiosità, come pronunci _porta a vetri_?


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Veramente la Treccani dice che è tra "palla" e "volo", come in pallamano (tra "palla" e "mano"), senza preposizione.


 Beh, non so... Io trovo più corretta questa spiegazione:





> *pallavolo* /pal:a'volo/ s. f. [grafia unita di _palla a volo_, calco e adattam. dell'angloamer. _volley ball_], solo al sing. LINK


----------



## Nino83

Ganamant said:


> Quindi tu pronunci una sola V? Eppure, dopo la preposizione a, la consonante si raddoppia. Per curiosità, come pronunci _porta a vetri_?



Ganamant, il raddoppiamento fonosintattico non è proprio dell'italiano parlato a nord dell'isoglossa Massa-Senigallia.



dragonseven said:


> Beh, non so... Io trovo più corretta questa spiegazione:



Mi riferivo a questo e questo dove si dice "comp. di palla1 e volo, calco e adattam. dell’angloamer. volley ball" e "comp. di palla1 e mano, calco dell’ingl. (field) handball"
In effetti dovrebbero mettersi d'accordo anche alla Treccani.  
Comunque, trovo più sensata questa spiegazione (coerente con l'assenza della doppia consonante).


----------



## dragonseven

Capisco perfettamente a cosa ti riferisci, ma al tempo della formazione di questo genere di termini, ai quali aggiungerei _pallacanestro_ [palla + a + canestro], le forme italiane di pronuncia dei suddetti sport precedentemente avevano tutti la preposizione.


----------



## ohbice

Ganamant said:


> Quindi tu pronunci una sola V? Eppure, dopo la preposizione a, la consonante si raddoppia. Per curiosità, come pronunci _porta a vetri_?


Si vede che in questi giorni volete esaminare da tutti i punti di vista la mia pronuncia. Per tua curiosità, io porta a vetri la pronuncio porta a vetri.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ganamant said:


> Quindi tu pronunci una sola V?


E perchè mai se ne dovrebbero pronunciare 2 di V se ce n'è una sola?


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> E perchè mai se ne dovrebbero pronunciare 2 di V se ce n'è una sola?



Ehm, perché c'è la preposizione "a". 
Canepari, sul http://www.dipionline.it/dizionario/ considera entrambe le pronunce corrette (per pallavolo, pallamano, pallacanestro)


----------



## ohbice

Ah, be', meno male che Canepari è tollerante...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Ehm, perché c'è la preposizione "a"


Io non vedo nessuna preposizione in "pallavolo".
Vedo una preposizione A in "palla a volo", che non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io non vedo nessuna preposizione in "pallavolo".
> Vedo una preposizione A in "palla a volo", che non è la stessa cosa.



E quindi l'altra "v" ce l'ha aggiunta Canepari? 
E' ovvio che è una contrazione delle tre parole.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> E' ovvio che è una contrazione delle tre parole


Allora è anche ovvio che chi legge la parola come è scritta e non come se se fossero 3 parole separate pronuncia una sola V.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Allora è anche ovvio che chi legge la parola come è scritta e non come se se fossero 3 parole separate pronuncia una sola V.



Certo. Ci sono due pronunce differenti, una col raddoppio ed una senza. In queste parole si è preferita una soluzione ortografica ad un'altra (quella più comune o tradizionale, con il raddoppio).


----------



## ohbice

Nino83 said:


> Certo. Ci sono due pronunce differenti, una col raddoppio ed una senza. In queste parole si è preferita una soluzione ortografica ad un'altra (quella più comune o tradizionale, con il raddoppio).


Nino, mi sei più simpatico quando dici "quella più comune o tradizionale rispetto alla distribuzione geografica di cui s'è detto, con il raddoppio".
Dato che qui la storia del raddoppio è soprattutto una storia di parlato, a parte poche cose, se uno per generazioni ha sentito pronuciare _a casa_ cosa pronuncerà, accasa? lo prendono per scemo! Dai, parlare di scorrettezza mi sembra eccessivo. E forse sosterrei la stessa cosa anche se abitassi a Firenze (no, credo che se abitassi a Firenze non lo direi. A Roma, diciamo. O a Napoli, o in un altra località al di sotto della linea La Spezia-Rimini, come dice il Signor Treccani).
p


----------



## Nino83

ohbice said:


> Dai, parlare di scorrettezza mi sembra eccessivo.



Ma infatti non ho parlato (e non penso di farlo) di scorrettezza, ho detto solo che avrei preferito la scelta ortografica opposta, cioè col raddoppio, ma sono gusti. 
Cioè, se si scrive "accasare", "ammogliare" e così via, si dovrebbe scrivere, coerentemente, "pallavvolo". 
Ma, ripeto, qui si parla di un'opinione personale, basata sulla "coerenza" rispetto alle scelte ortografiche passate.


----------



## bearded

Questa è una vecchissima questione.  Se si considera la pronuncia toscana come standard (depurata però di alcuni 'errori' tipici), allora tutte le pronunce regionali sono errate per un motivo o per l'altro.  Tutta l'Italia settentrionale, non applicando il rafforzamento sintattico, è in errore....
Molte pronunce centro-meridionali, raddoppiando anche dove non ce n'è motivo (es. ''andava bbene'') sono errate.
La scrittura ha adottato qualche raddoppiamento, ed anche nel Nord si dice ''eppure (e-pure), sebbene (se-bene), ecc.''.
La parola 'pallavolo' secondo me è entrata nell'uso comune partendo dal Nord Italia.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Molte pronunce centro-meridionali, raddoppiando anche dove non ce n'è motivo (es. ''andava bbene'') sono errate.



E infatti, quando le maestre correggevano "accellerare", nessuno protestava. 
Al riguardo, vorrei ricordare la doppia forma "obiettivo/obbiettivo" (entrambe corrette).


----------



## Ganamant

Ma qua si è scatenato un vespaio!

@ohbice: si scrive a casa e si pronuncia accasa, porprio così, questa è la lingua italiana.

È vero che ci sono varianti regionali, ma sono varianti non standard, come i veneti che non pronunciano le doppie o i siciliani che raddoppiano tutte le R iniziali o i calabresi che dicono "attenzione" con la Z di "zero", o i fiorentini che aspirano le C, e via discorrendo. Nulla in contrario con le varie parlate regionali, anzi, fanno la ricchezza dell'italiano, ma esiste una pronuncia ufficiale e normata, poi ognuno può seguirla o meno (leggi omméno) ed è proprio su questa pronuncia che deve basarsi la creazione di una parola che poi va a finire nei dizionari. _Pallavolo_ per me è una svista, magari fatta da un parlante dell'alta Italia che non aveva chiara la dizione normata dell'italiano (senza offesa per nessuno, s'intende).

Concordo pienamente con Nino83 che fa notare una serie di parole con la preposizione a e il raddoppio scritto.

Non pretendo affatto di parlare un italiano migliore di altri, ma dico solo che l'ortografia dev'essere sempre corretta e seguire una regola generale. Del resto, alzi la mano chi non ha mai detto guàina per guaìna o evàpora per evapòra o chi azzecca sempre le S dolci o aspre. Io a volte le sbaglio e lo ammetto, però so che la regola esiste e sono io che non sempre la seguo. Non è certo un crimine, ma non è neppure un vanto.

Una differenza, però, a me pare di notarla. I meridionali (quelli più colti) sono spesso consapevoli della loro dizione regionale. Forse in alta Italia c'è meno consapevolezza, ma gli errori di dizione si fanno anche là, di un altro tipo.

Quindi, o _pallavvolo_, o _palla-volo_ o al limite _pallavolante_. Ma continuo a pensare che la grafia _pallavolo_ sia da rettificare perché non segue le regole.

Per chi sa il francese, è come il caso di _bonbonne_: è della serie di _bombe_ e dovrebbe prendere una M, ma per una qualche svista, la grafia ufficiale è sempre stata la prima, sul modello (errato) di _bonbon_. Per fortuna, la riforma del 1990 ha riconoscuto la seconda grafia come altrettanto corretta, pur continuando ad ammettere quella vecchia che ormai la gente sapeva e ancora usa. Vorrei che accadesse questo anche in Italia, in modo da avere almeno due grafie per _pallavvolo_: quella "classica" e quella rettificata.

(bearded man mi ha preceduto mentre scrivevo; diciamo quasi le stesse cose)


----------



## bearded

Mi sembra che, tra Nino83, Ganamant e me, siamo abbastanza 'in linea' sulla questione, e non ci siano 'vespai'.  Dato che ormai la scrittura e pronuncia ''pallavolo'' si è affermata, e quella - che sarebbe corretta -  cioè ''pallavvolo'' non ha speranza, io troverei ragionevole _palla-volo _secondo il suggerimento di Ganamant. Ma in questo campo l'uso regna sovrano, e non si dovrebbe essere troppo...esigenti.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Dato che ormai la scrittura e pronuncia ''pallavolo'' si è affermata, e quella - che sarebbe corretta -  cioè ''pallavvolo'' non ha speranza, io troverei ragionevole _palla-volo _secondo il suggerimento di Ganamant.



Distinguerei tra pronuncia (entrambe sono considerate corrette) e ortografia (e qui è vero, "pallavvolo" sembra non avere speranza di affermarsi, benché la pronuncia con la doppia sia, seppur di poco, maggioritaria). 
La soluzione "palla-volo" potrebbe essere una soluzione ma in italiano il trattino è poco utilizzato, quindi eviterei l'introduzione di altre eccezioni. 
Al massimo si potrebbe introdurre una versione alternativa, come "obiettivo/obbiettivo", per queste parole, quindi "pallavolo/pallavvolo" (e così anche per "pallamano" e "pallacanestro"). 
Ove ciò non fosse possibile, pazienza, lo scriveremo con una sola consonante.


----------



## dragonseven

Ma io questa cosa di raddoppiare la consonante in grafia perché è così che vuole la pronuncia non la capisco proprio, e la contesto assolutamente; allora raddoppiamo per esempio tutte le _*z*_ nei lemmi contenenti _zio, zia ecc._
Facciamo un passo indietro e cerchiamo le motivazioni del perché è così e non del perché non è cosà. 
Una motivazione potrebbe essere questa.
Uno, forse il primo, dei giochi che ha avuto la grafia unita delle parole che lo definivano è la _palla a maglio_ nel XV secolo diventata la _pallamaglio_, però ne so poco di questo termine. Un altro nome di gioco che ha avuto lo stesso trattamento, e del quale sono più a conoscenza, formata dall'unione di _palla_ e _corda_ senza preposizione, è la _palla*c*orda_, anticamente (1535 d.C. ~) chiamata la _palla*cc*orda _e oggi considerata, quest'ultima parola, antiquata.
Detto questo, voglio dire che probabilmente hanno voluto ricalcare questo tipo (antico) di genere composto applicando la contrazione di parole con sincope, quindi giusta in termini di regole, per tutte quelle parole composte comincianti da _palla_.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Ma io questa cosa di raddoppiare la consonante in grafia perché è così che vuole la pronuncia non la capisco proprio, e la contesto assolutamente



Se la contesti assolutamente, allora dovremmo scrivere anche "acoppiare", "acorpare", "acasare" e "amogliare". 



dragonseven said:


> Detto questo, voglio dire che probabilmente hanno voluto ricalcare questo tipo (antico) di genere composto applicando la contrazione di parole con sincope, quindi giusta in termini di regole, per tutte quelle parole composte comincianti da _palla_.



Posta così, è tutto un altro discorso.


----------



## Ganamant

Il caso di "pallacorda" mi pare diverso. Non mi sembra che venga da "palla a corda" ma forse da "palla di corda" da cui è sparita la preposizione. In questo caso, accorpare i due nomi ci sta, come in "tennistavolo" che sarebbe "tennis da tavolo".

La pallavolo o pallavvolo che dir si voglia una volta si scriveva proprio "palla a volo", me lo ricordo bene. Poi, prevalse il vocabolo accorpato. Sempre per restare nell'ambito dello sport, "tiro a volo" si scrive così e basta e nessuno, grazie al cielo, si è mai sognato di scrivere "tiravolo". Ma il caso è identico. C'è da un lato una palla che si colpisce al volo e dall'altro un piattello che si colpisce allo stesso modo. La preposizione, da articolata (al volo) diventa semplice, ma lo diventa nei due casi, e il parallelismo mi pare perfetto.

Cambiamo arma e prendiamo il tiro a segno. Qua va tutto bene. I dizionari, giustamente, registrano "tirassegno" e non certo l'improbabile "tirasegno", che per altro si presterebbe alla pronuncia con la S dolce, assolutamente incomprensibile. Perché la doppia S in "tirassegno"? Perché in italiano la preposizione "a" chiama il rafforzamento della consonante che segue (la S di segno), con buona pace di chi parla italiano senza tener conto di questa regola.

Dragonseven, tu dici di non amare questa regola, ma davvero scriveresti "tirasegno" a cuor leggero? A me vengono i brividi solo a leggerlo.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Se la contesti assolutamente, allora dovremmo scrivere anche "acoppiare", "acorpare", "acasare" e "amogliare".





Ganamant said:


> Dragonseven, tu dici di non amare questa regola, ma davvero scriveresti "tirasegno" a cuor leggero? A me vengono i brividi solo a leggerlo.


 Attenzione!
Io non ho detto che contesto la regola del raddoppiamento sintattico. Ho detto che la grafia non deve seguire la pronuncia (se non in casi esclusivi come la toponomastica ad esempio).

@Ganamant: In _pallacorda_ ti posso assicurare che non è scomparsa alcuna preposizione, come ho già affermato.
Quanto alla grafia di _tirassegno_, chi mai l'ha contestata?
Io tengo molto da conto le regole, hai preso quello sbagliato, tant'è vero che spiego la mancanza di quella _*v*_ a te tanto cara con una regola che nessuno si è sognato di considerare, nel bene e nel male.
Forseché può essere che non sia io colui che perde di vista le regole della lingua? 

P&L


----------



## Ganamant

dragonseven said:


> Quanto alla grafia di _tirassegno_, chi mai l'ha contestata?



La contesti proprio tu quando scrivi:



dragonseven said:


> Ma io questa cosa di raddoppiare la consonante in grafia perché è così che vuole la pronuncia non la capisco proprio, e la contesto assolutamente [...]



"Tirassegno" si scrive così proprio per la regola che tu contesti e cioè perché la grafia segue la pronuncia.

Non ho "preso quello sbagliato": ti ho solo domandato perché la tua linea di pensiero (cioè se ho capito bene: "la grafia non dovrebbe seguire la pronuncia del rafforzamento") va bene in certi casi (pallavolo) e non in altri (tirassegno). In fondo, è quello che già ti aveva chiesto Nino83 con "acoppiare" e casi simili. Ammetti come uniche eccezioni "casi esclusivi come la toponomastica", ma "tirassegno" non è il nome di un luogo quindi, seguendo quello che tu stesso affermi, dovrebbe prendere una sola S. Dimmi, di grazia, se mi è sfuggito qualche dettaglio.


----------



## dragonseven

Credo che tu non abbia capito bene il mio intendimento. Dunque cercherò di chiarire l'equivoco una volta per tutte. E lo dico senza rancore, poiché è comprensibile il fraintendimento tra persone che vogliono capire questioni che neppure la grammatica riesce a regolamentare definitivamente, come in questo caso che stiamo discutendo, il quale sembra trattare della regola del raddoppiamento fonosintattico, mentre, più che questa, tratta principalmente dell'univerbazione.
L'univerbazione, nell'accorpare in grafia più parole in una, non sempre ricorre alla regola del raddoppiamento fonosintattico, ci sono casi in cui se ne avvale che non sto a ripetere, ché ne abbiamo visti già molti, e casi in cui non è considerata (perché? Io non sono in grado di rispondere a questa domanda, ma se lo fossi farei sicuramente un altro mestiere).
Parole come _tuttavia, sempreché, sempreverde, primogenito, primosale, pomodoro, innanzitutto, francobollo, destrìmano ecc._, per un motivo o per un altro, o anche senza preciso motivo, sono univerbate senza il rafforzamento sintattico.
Spero questo basti a farti rivalutare la questione.
Aggiungo inoltre che quanto ho scritto in precedenza era inteso a dire che non è possibile scrivere "Che ffai? Secondo te è ggiusto che qqua ssotto se qualche ccosa va a ffarsi benedire sia ssolo io colui che dovrà mmetterla a pposto? Dove vvai? Per fortuna mica sono come tte che ssegui la mmonnezza che c'è llà ddentro il canale!" (naturalmente inventato ad hoc), perché così si scrive come vuole la pronuncia e, ovviamente, non è corretto.
Spero di essermi spiegato decentemente, perché comincio a vedere le stelle 

P&L


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Parole come _tuttavia, sempreché, sempreverde, primogenito, primosale, pomodoro, innanzitutto, francobollo, destrìmano ecc._, per un motivo o per un altro, o anche senza preciso motivo, sono univerbate senza il rafforzamento sintattico.
> Spero questo basti a farti rivalutare la questione.



Scusa, ma nessuna di queste parole è cogeminante (né tutto, né sempre, primo, pomo, innanzi, franco, destro ecc...).
Faccio alcuni esempi:
_accogliere, davvero, supporre, ovvero, laggiù, quaggiù, giacché, piuttosto, siffatto_ ecc...

Per evitare fraintendimenti, incollo la lista delle parole cogeminanti prese dal manuale di pronuncia italiana di Canepari:
preposizioni: a, da, giù, su, tra, fra
congiunzioni: e, o, né, se, che
verbi: è, fu, dà, do, fa, ha, ho, può, sa, so, sta, sto, va
avverbi: là, lì, qua, qui, già, più, sì, no, fa
pronomi: chi, che, tu, sé, ciò, po', me*, te* (forti)
lessemi: tre, tè, sci, blu, gru, piè, re, Po, Bra 
bisillabi: qualche, ogni, come, sopra, dove
nomi tronchi: città, verità ecc...;andò (e tutti i passati remoti, 3° persona singolare), farò, farà (da "fare ho", "fare ha"), però

Ho messo in rosso quelli che in Sicilia non comportano il raddoppio fonosintattico (eh sì, contrariamente da quello che si potrebbe pensare, è in Toscana e in alcune zone del centro Italia dove il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è maggiormente presente ed il suo ambito di applicazione è più esteso).



dragonseven said:


> Aggiungo inoltre che quanto ho scritto in precedenza era inteso a dire che non è possibile scrivere "Che ffai?



Infatti nessuno sta sostenendo che il raddoppio tra parole diverse sia entrato nell'ortografia.


----------



## bearded

> dragonseven:
> Parole come 'sempreché, sempreverde....per un motivo o per un altro, o anche senza preciso motivo, sono....senza rafforzamento sintattico


Ti rammento (nel caso tu l'abbia dimenticato) che il rafforzamento/raddoppiamento sintattico si ha dopo quei monosillabi che in Latino terminavano per consonante (ad, ab, sic...) o quelle parole tronche che derivano da parole latine che hanno perduto una sillaba o una consonante finale (città da civitat(em), virtù da virtut(em), così da cum-sic, ecc.). Nei tuoi esempi quindi il rafforzamento è assente per un motivo ben preciso, non senza motivo. E' giusto pronunciare ''a rRoma, da tte (da <de-ab), virtù gguerriere, ecc.; non è giusto pronunciare innanzittutto...
L'ortografia italiana rispecchia tradizionalmente la pronuncia 'rafforzata' in tutta una serie di casi: assimilazione iniziale nei verbi (accedere da ad-cedere...) più una serie di vocaboli, specie avverbi (soprattutto da supra-ad- , dacché, giacché, semmai (sed-), ecc.ecc..
Quest'ortografia ha fatto sì che nel tempo - in quei casi - anche nell'Italia settentrionale il rafforzamento si facesse sentire nella pronuncia: un milanese che di solito non 'rafforza', pronuncia però normalmente 'seppure, giacché...'
Sono d'accordo che sarebbe esagerato estendere questa grafia a tutti casi in cui la pronuncia standard richiede il rafforzamento, e nel caso di ''pallavolo'' la pronuncia 'pallavvolo' (per non dire della scrittura) mi sembrerebbe un'esagerazione...toscana.
Debbo confessare che, fino alla lettura di questo thread, per mia ignoranza  non sapevo neppure che in certe regioni esistesse la pronuncia 'pallavvolo' (da troppo tempo vivo nel Nord).

Edit: incrociato con Nino83.


----------



## frugnaglio

Sono pienamente d'accordo con chi sostiene l'irregolarità della grafia _pallavolo_ (e per forza, son toscano...) per coerenza la grafia di parole con la stessa struttura, vedi _tirassegno_. L'argomento di Paul che si debba pronunciare con una V dato che si scrive con una V è ribaltato a testa in giù: è la grafia che segue la pronuncia, non il contrario, e in caso di pronunce regionali difformi vale quella dell'italiano standard, che dopo la preposizione _a_ vuole il rafforzamento. E dato che in origine si scriveva _palla a volo_, la preposizione c'è.



dragonseven said:


> Parole come _tuttavia, sempreché, sempreverde, primogenito, primosale, pomodoro, innanzitutto, francobollo, destrìmano ecc._, per un motivo o per un altro, o anche senza preciso motivo, sono univerbate senza il rafforzamento sintattico.



Come ti hanno già risposto, il motivo c'è eccome, ed è esattamente lo stesso per cui invece c'è il rafforzamento in _tirassegno_ e, a rigor di logica, dovrebbe esserci in _pallavvolo_.

Piuttosto... qualcuno sa spiegarmi perché pronuncio pallavvolo, pallammano, pallannuoto ma pallacanestro (ovvero palla/h/anestro)?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> un milanese che di solito non 'rafforza', pronuncia però normalmente 'seppure, giacché...'


Assolutamente d'accordo. 
Il milanese del tuo esempio legge esattamente quello che c'è scritto, ovvero pronuncia le doppie dove l'ortografia dice che ci sono, il che vuole anche dire che il nostro milanese distingue perfettamente la pronuncia di "copia" e "coppia" e non raddoppia la P nella parola "copia".


----------



## frugnaglio

Paulfromitaly said:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> Il milanese del tuo esempio legge esattamente quello che c'è scritto, ovvero pronuncia le doppie dove l'ortografia dice che ci sono, il che vuole anche dire che il nostro milanese distingue perfettamente la pronuncia di "copia" e "coppia" e non raddoppia la P nella parola "copia".



Deduco che il milanese dell'esempio abbia imparato a leggere prima che a parlare, altrimenti è un tantino più probabile che pronunci come si usa dalle sue parti, e non “come dice l'ortografia”. Si tratta, per caso, dello stesso milanese che pronuncia *perchè* quando legge *perché*, ovvero NON segue l'ortografia?

In ogni caso, che l'ortografia corrente sia quella con una sola V non è in discussione. Ed è anche chiaro che a quella grafia corrisponde una pronuncia con una V semplice. Nessuno contesta questo – anzi, è proprio per questo che c'è chi propone di scriverlo con due V! Proprio per poterlo pronunciare “com'è scritto”. Il punto è: questa ortografia è corretta? Secondo me no, e ho spiegato perché. Secondo te boh, hai detto che “si scrive così quindi si pronuncia così” ma l'argomento era perché mai si scriva così.

(Nota: se è vero che il milanese in questione pronuncia così com'è scritto, se si comincerà a scrivere _pallavvolo_ lui si metterà tutto contento a pronunciare _pallavvolo_ senza che gli risulti molesto, esattamente come non gli dà noia pronunciare _davvero_. Gli aretini, che sono, loro sì, coerenti, non cogeminano mai e di conseguenza pronunciano _davero_.)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

frugnaglio said:


> è un tantino più probabile che pronunci come si usa dalle sue parti


Ovvero nella maniera corretta, con le doppie solo dove servono.


----------



## Ganamant

frugnaglio said:


> Piuttosto... qualcuno sa spiegarmi perché pronuncio pallavvolo, pallammano, pallannuoto ma pallacanestro (ovvero palla/h/anestro)?


Questo me lo domando anch'io. Pronuncio con una sola consonante anche il raro "pallabase", che è la versione italiana di "baseball". Credo che il motivo stia nel fatto che alcune parole contengono in origine la preposizione "a", mentre altre no.

Infatti: pallammano è una palla che si usa *a* mano; per giocare a pallannuoto si va *a* nuoto. Invece, in pallacanestro credo che il senso sia: uso una palla e un canestro, quindi senza preposizione, ma col semplice accostamento palla-canestro (secondo me, la grafia col trattino sarebbe la più corretta di tutte). Ovviamente, se dico che un giocatore di pallacanestro tira a canestro, qua il rafforzamento (all'orale) ci sta perché ho messo la preposizione.

In più, come ho detto prima, ricordo bene che "palla a volo" un tempo si scriveva così, con tre parole, mentre non ho mai visto scrivere "palla a canestro".

Il motivo, poi, potrebbe essere anche un fatto di accostamento con altre espressioni similari. Mi spiego: "a mano" si usa con tante cose, tipo "freno a mano", "lavaggio a mano", ecc., e visto che c'è rafforzamento, è più che naturale leggere "pallammano" (e pure scriverlo). "A volo" esiste pure, ad es. "a volo d'uccello": io ritrovo "a volo" in "pallavvolo", perciò lo dico e lo scrivo con due V. "A nuoto": si dice anche "a piedi", "a cavallo", "a remi", quindi è naturale dire e scrivere "pallannuoto". Con "pallacanestro", invece, non si ritrova l'espressione "a canestro" usata anche in altri contesti. Non si dice quasi mai "a canestro" se non, appunto, nel contesto di quello sport.

Comunque, per tornare alla tesi di prima, potrebbe essere che "pallacanestro" non abbia in sé la preposizione e non ne evochi chiaramente l'idea in chi lo pronuncia perché la palla va sì "a canestro", ma il canestro è un elemento statico alquanto separato dalla palla. Quindi, prevale il semplice accostamento di due elementi del gioco: la palla e il canestro. Di più non saprei davvero dire, se non che, in fin dei conti, preferirei vedere le doppie dappertutto, "pallaccanestro" compresa, piuttosto che le singole in mezzo alla parola  da pronunciare però rafforzate.


----------



## Nino83

frugnaglio said:


> Piuttosto... qualcuno sa spiegarmi perché pronuncio pallavvolo, pallammano, pallannuoto ma pallacanestro (ovvero palla/h/anestro)?



Ciao, frugnaglio.
Come pronunci "trè caffè", con una [k] o con la doppia [kk]?
Potrebbe essere che per chi ha la gorgia, il raddoppio della "c" intervocalica (cioè la , come un "due caffè") comporti solo il passaggio da  a [k] singola.
E' più un tentativo di spiegazione, chiedo conferma. 



Paulfromitaly said:


> il nostro milanese distingue perfettamente la pronuncia di "copia" e "coppia" e non raddoppia la P nella parola "copia".





Paulfromitaly said:


> Ovvero nella maniera corretta, con le doppie solo dove servono.



Nessuno pronuncia "coppia" per "copia". Al centro sud solo /b, d, g, ʤ/ in posizione intervocalica a volte sono pronunciate doppie (e questo riguarda gli accenti marcati).
E tutto ciò non c'entra con il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, poiché qui diciamo "da casa" [k], e non "da ccasa" [kk], come si fa, tra l'altro, a Roma


----------



## frugnaglio

Nino83 said:


> Ciao, frugnaglio.
> Come pronunci "trè caffè", con una [k] o con la doppia [kk]?


Con [kk].


Nino83 said:


> Potrebbe essere che per chi ha la gorgia, il raddoppio della "c" intervocalica (cioè la , come un "due caffè") comporti solo il passaggio da  a [k] singola.
> E' più un tentativo di spiegazione, chiedo conferma.



Assolutamente no, in posizione intervocalica (e anche fra vocale e R e fra vocale e L) l'opposizione è fra  e [kk].
L'indicazione che ho dato della mia pronuncia serviva solo a chiarire, per quelli che hanno presente come funziona la gorgia, che pronuncio _pallacanestro_ proprio con una c singola. Non era importante.


----------



## Nino83

Ah, ecco! 
Allora non so cosa rispondere


----------



## Necsus

Di pallac(c)anestro & co. si è parlato anche nella discussione su 'Soprattutto'...


----------



## Nino83

Nino83 said:


> Al centro sud solo /b, d, g, ʤ/ in posizione intervocalica a volte sono pronunciate doppie



Mi son reso conto di essere stato un po' troppo autocritico.
Canepari dice che al centro (Roma compresa) e al sud solo /b, ʤ, j/ sono geminate in posizione intervocalica, quindi ciò non riguarda /d, g/.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Come pronunci "trè caffè", con una [k] o con la doppia [kk]?


La tua domanda dimostra che non conosci lo scherzoso tradizionale esempio toscano dei tre cani (scrivo cani perché il thread viene letto anche dalle signore e dalle persone distinte, ma la parola sarebbe un'altra...). Dunque, a quanto pare, in Toscana si pronuncia così:
_Un cane, du' hani, tre ccani _(quest'ultima pronuncia è uguale al nome dell'Enciclopedia-)


----------



## Nino83

Ciao bearded, lo sapevo. 
Quando nel 2006 ho partecipato al SienaJazz, c'era un sassofonista toscano, Visibelli, che ci fece l'esempio dei "tre caffè"  
Non ero sicuro, però, se a seguito del raddoppio la "c" era pronunciata doppia o singola (cioè [kk] o [k], in contrasto con l'intervocalica ).


----------



## dragonseven

dragonseven said:


> Ma io questa cosa di raddoppiare la consonante in grafia perché è così che vuole la pronuncia non la capisco proprio, e la contesto assolutamente; allora raddoppiamo per esempio tutte le _*z*_ nei lemmi contenenti _zio, zia ecc._


Naturalmente con questo intendevo dire: «sì, la grafia deve seguire la pronuncia, ma prima ancora deve seguire le regole: della grammatica, della sintassi, della giustapposizione, del rafforzamento fonosintattico, della geminazione... insomma, della Lingua e le sue prerogative tutte. Se non le segue, la pronuncia non è sufficiente a legittimare l'ingresso del termine nell'italiano standard». Questa è la mia contestazione. 



Nino83 said:


> Scusa, ma nessuna di queste parole è cogeminante (né tutto, né sempre, primo, pomo, innanzi, franco, destro ecc...).
> Faccio alcuni esempi:
> _accogliere, davvero, supporre, ovvero, laggiù, quaggiù, giacché, piuttosto, siffatto_ ecc...


Ciao Nino, hai perfettamente ragione, ero un po' cotto e non me ne sono reso conto, quindi ne riporto un paio più attinenti al contesto al quale quelle cui tu ti riferisci erano inserite: _caffelatte, lavasecco_ (una tronca e l'altra con la preposizione |_a|_ nel mezzo).



bearded man said:


> Nei tuoi esempi quindi il rafforzamento è assente per un motivo ben preciso, non senza motivo.


Ciao Bearded Man, condivido tutto il tuo post, anche tu chiaramente hai ragione e ti rispondo le stesse parole che ho scritto poco sopra a Nino.



frugnaglio said:


> è la grafia che segue la pronuncia, non il contrario, e in caso di pronunce regionali difformi vale quella dell'italiano standard, che dopo la preposizione _a_ vuole il rafforzamento. E dato che in origine si scriveva _palla a volo_, la preposizione c'è.


Ciao Frunaglio. Sì, però nel caso in cui c'è la |_a_| ho già detto la mia; a seguire riporto altre considerazioni. 



frugnaglio said:


> Come ti hanno già risposto, il motivo c'è eccome, ed è esattamente lo stesso per cui invece c'è il rafforzamento in _tirassegno_ e, a rigor di logica, dovrebbe esserci in _pallavvolo_.


Esatto, ma la logica va bene per la matematica, per la scienza, non è abbastanza per il linguaggio. E ti rimando a quanto ho scritto a Nino in questo post. 



Ganamant said:


> in fin dei conti, preferirei vedere le doppie dappertutto, "pallaccanestro" compresa, piuttosto che le singole in mezzo alla parola da pronunciare però rafforzate.


Ciao Ganamant, ma guarda che se sono scritte con le, cito, "singole" (meglio 'semplici') nessuno ti obbliga a pronunciarle rafforzate (è ovvio che questo si riferisce solo a questo tuo concetto che ho riportato).
Mie considerazioni:

Per quanto ne so, oggi nessuna parola composta iniziante con _palla_ è seguita da una 'doppia' (ci fu un solo caso, di cui ho già parlato, _pallaccorda _ormai antiquato) (v. QUI).
Per quanto ne so, tutte le locuzioni sportive inizianti con la parola _palla_ sono da considerarsi strettamente calchi dall'inglese, tranne che per quelle più antiche, ragion per cui è considerata assente in ogni calco la preposizione ai fini della giustapposizione (come si può osservare anche QUI). E lo è, assente, anche negli altri casi ad eccezione di _pallamuro _e _pallasfratto _(rispettivamente _palla a muro _e_ palla a sfratto_) che, forse (questo non lo so) essendo giustapposti dopo altri nel 1958, hanno subito la stessa sorte capitata ai loro simili per evitare confusione. 
Un'altra osservazione nasce sui derivati dai nomi degli sport geminati: come si dovrebbero scrivere? *_Pallavvolista, *pallannuotista_? Da _palla *a volista _e_ palla *a nuotista_?
Infine poi c'è un professore universitario studioso della lingua e dei dialetti che riesce ad affermare e pubblicare che la pronuncia (neanche lo scrivere) dei termini sin qui discussi (quelli con _palla-, _sia chiaro) con la geminazione sono "idiot[ismi] fon[etici]" (v. QUI).

Concludo precisando quanto segue. 
Io non sono qui a dare torto o ragione a nessuno, cerco solo di rispondere alle richieste in OP nei vari thread proponendo soluzioni più o meno condivisibili, accettabili o no (d'altronde non credo di avere la verità in tasca), solo che a volte mi lascio trasportare dalle osservazioni off topic perdendo di vista il punto focale della discussione, con il risultato, per giunta, di non risolvere il problema, il nodo che mi ero persuaso di sciogliere. 
Dunque chiedo scusa a tutti e in particolar modo ai moderatori, proverò a fare più attenzione in futuro. 
E chiedo venia anche per la prolissità di questo post.


----------



## bearded

Ho capito tutto, salvo il riferimento ai ''lemmi contenenti _zio, zia''.  _Cioè (dopo un iniziale fraintendimento riguardante mio zio e mia zia) credo di capire che secondo dragonseven (#26) parole come _negozio, idiozia _ecc. si pronuncino con la doppia z (in Toscana forse?). Non sono sicuro che sia così..., e magari un toscano potrebbe illuminarmi.  Io ho vissuto in Toscana tanti anni fa, ma poi, ahimè, sono venuto a sciacquare i miei panni nel Lambro!


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, era 'ad esempio', ma diciamo pure in italiano standard (non solo in Toscana).
Comunque mi riferivo, per esser breve e non ritornare fuori tema, a quanto puoi leggere partendo da QUI e proseguendo fino al post #22 (puoi saltare il #21 ).


----------



## bearded

Interessante riferimento, dragonseven.  Tu pronunci 'attrezziamo' come 'speziale, spaziale' (per quanto riguarda la/le z?).  Non fai sentire una differenza tra 'spaziamo' e 'spazziamo'?  Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia dovesse avvertirsi...


----------



## Ganamant

dragonseven said:


> Un'altra osservazione nasce sui derivati dai nomi degli sport geminati: come si dovrebbero scrivere? *_Pallavvolista, *pallannuotista_? Da _palla *a volista _e_ palla *a nuotista_?
> 
> Infine poi c'è un professore universitario studioso della lingua e dei dialetti che riesce ad affermare e pubblicare che la pronuncia (neanche lo scrivere) dei termini sin qui discussi (quelli con _palla-, _sia chiaro) con la geminazione sono "idiot[ismi] fon[etici]" (v. QUI).


Io sì scriverei pallavvolista, dal momento che propendo per pallavvolo.

Dal tuo link che ho guardato, credo che l'idiotismo di riferisca alla pronuncia "pachetto", ma potrei sbagliare. Comunque, se quel signore fa l'esempio di un pacco di Marlboro che costa mille lire, il libro non dev'essere recentissimo: mi pare che una riforma ortografica di tanto in tanto ci possa anche stare, soprattutto per rettificare antiche sviste e calchi dall'inglese fatti alla carlona. Poi, che quel tale Falcone sia professore universitario non gli dà più credito ai miei occhi, anzi: potrebbe essere pure il re di Spagna, ma se non sono d'accordo non sono d'accordo. Che venga a dirmelo in faccia che non so parlare e sentirà ben altro che idiotismi!


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Interessante riferimento, dragonseven.  Tu pronunci 'attrezziamo' come 'speziale, spaziale' (per quanto riguarda la/le z?).  Non fai sentire una differenza tra 'spaziamo' e 'spazziamo'?  Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia dovesse avvertirsi...



Per me non c'è differenza, e neanche in italiano standard. Perché, tu li pronunci doversi? Visto che dici “penserei che… dovesse…” mi viene da pensare di no. C'è qualcuno che li pronuncia diversi? Per me _vizi_ e _vizzi_, _azero_ e _azzero_ si pronunciano allo stesso modo, ovvero con la doppia.


----------



## Ganamant

Pure secondo me. La Z aspra per me ha un solo suono, che sia doppia o singola (mo viene dragon a bacchettarmi perché si dice "semplice", già lo so). Per quella dolce io un po' di differenza la sento, ma è davvero minima e le parole che la contengono sono rare.


----------



## Nino83

Ragazzi, in italiano le /ʃ, ʎ, ɲ, ʣ, ʦ/ intervocaliche sono sempre doppie, salvo che nelle pronunce regionali al di sopra dell'isoglossa La Spezia-Rimini.


----------



## bearded

La regola vale anche per i nomi propri? L'isola di Gozo si pronuncia come il 'gozzo'? E La Spezia ha la stessa (quantità di) z del pane che 'spezziamo'?


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> La regola vale anche per i nomi propri? L'isola di Gozo si pronuncia come il 'gozzo'?



Non vale per i nomi di origine straniera, come "alcazar", "Salazar". 
Ad esempio, la pronuncia di "azalea", "gazebo", "Mazara", "nazareno", "mesozoico", "ozono" è [ʣʣ], quella con [ʣ] singola è sbagliata (vedere http://www.dipionline.it/dizionario/)



bearded man said:


> E La Spezia ha la stessa (quantità di) z del pane che 'spezziamo'?



Si, "La Spezia" si pronuncia con [ʦʦ] doppia. 

Lo so che al nord non è così, ma dalla Toscana in giù è al contrario.


----------



## Necsus

Ehm... come ricordava Dragon, della zeta si è già parlato nella discussione sul Raddoppiamento fonosintattico...


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Interessante riferimento, dragonseven.  Tu pronunci 'attrezziamo' come 'speziale, spaziale' (per quanto riguarda la/le z?).  Non fai sentire una differenza tra 'spaziamo' e 'spazziamo'?  Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia dovesse avvertirsi...


Ciao Bearded Man!

Per prima cosa vorrei chiederti se sei sicuro della correttezza della frase che hai scritto e che ho segnato in verde. Mi appare strana. Per essere corretta dovrebbe scriversi in uno dei due seguenti modi, o sbaglio? (ho ancora i refusi di sabato oltre che della settimana) 

Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia debba avvertirsi

Io avrei pensato che una differenza di pronuncia dovesse avvertirsi
Tornando a bomba sulle *z*.
In effetti una lieve differenza io la metto, ma credo che il motivo sia soprattutto perché sono milanese. 
Per gli originari del centro-sud la differenza è solo ortografica a causa della radice etimologica delle due parole.
Forse è l'esempio da te posto a rendere più semplice per "noi" notare la differenza, quindi permettimi di riporti la stessa richiesta che mi hai rivolto, ponendo però l'attenzione su queste due coppie di parole:
_pazzia _e_ abbazia_;
_razzista _e_ nazista_.
Le pronunci diversamente (le zeta, è ovvio)?



Ganamant said:


> Io sì scriverei pallavvolista, dal momento che propendo per pallavvolo.
> 
> Dal tuo link che ho guardato, credo che l'idiotismo di riferisca alla pronuncia "pachetto", ma potrei sbagliare. Comunque, se quel signore fa l'esempio di un pacco di Marlboro che costa mille lire, il libro non dev'essere recentissimo: mi pare che una riforma ortografica di tanto in tanto ci possa anche stare, soprattutto per rettificare antiche sviste e calchi dall'inglese fatti alla carlona. Poi, che quel tale Falcone sia professore universitario non gli dà più credito ai miei occhi, anzi: potrebbe essere pure il re di Spagna, ma se non sono d'accordo non sono d'accordo. Che venga a dirmelo in faccia che non so parlare e sentirà ben altro che idiotismi!


Caro Ganamant, se ti fossi 'preso la briga' di osservare con più attenzione il link in questione, avresti notato che il libro è del 1983. Invero non è recentissimo, ma anche non è antiquato, ne convieni?
Mi rendo conto inoltre della tua fame di confrontarti con chi non è d'accordo con te, ma mi dispiace dirti che il (tra l'altro, meridionale) prof. Falcone non potrà accontentarti dato che purtroppo è scomparso a 82 anni il 17 luglio 2014.
Va bene che non è conosciuto come il Serianni ed altri, ma questo non fa sì che si possa denigrare il lavoro e le passioni di una persona quando questa era, o è, in vita.
Anche se non si legge, ti posso assicurare che quella dicitura segue lo scritto visibile, poiché è un libro ove è colmo di esempi di quel tipo e sono elencati in ordine alfabetico uno dopo l'altro.

Ma torniamo a _pallavolo_.
Se proprio volessimo seguire la logica, come detto da Frunaglio, _palla a volo_ non la rispecchierebbe in quanto l'italiano pretenderebbe, in calco all'anglicismo, una preposizione articolata prima del sostantivo _volo_ (come nella locuzione '_*al volo*_' che significa "mentre l'oggetto è ancora a mezz'aria" o figurativamente "immediatamente"), quindi sarebbe più corretto a dirsi "_palla al volo_" che _palla a volo. _Stessa logica per altri casi: _palla in mano, palla coi piedi o palla ai piedi, palla in acqua, _l'unico accettabile sarebbe _palla a canestro._ È evidente che sono state fatte scelte diverse, ma questo non giustifica che quest'ultime fossero corrette e che poi non si potessero più ritoccare, come è stato fatto. Insomma, chi l'ha detto che _palla a volo _è più corretto di _pallavolo_?

P.s.: Quindi tu diresti "palla a volista" e "palla a nuotista"? Ho capito bene?


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi fa piacere che una volta ogni tanto ci sia qualcuno che ha l'onesta intellettuale di ammettere questo fatto, invece di continuare con il solito pippone del "raddoppiamento come fenomeno dell'italiano standard"



Per quanto riguarda il centro ed il sud, i raddoppi "non standard" riguardano solo  /b, ʤ, j, w/ intervocaliche (le ultime due consonanti in posizione intervocalica sono poco frequenti nella lingua italiana).

Nell'italiano standard /ʃ, ʎ, ɲ, ʣ, ʦ/ intervocaliche sono sempre doppie. La regola non riguarda, ovviamente, le parole straniere e di origine straniera.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> incollo la lista delle parole cogeminanti prese dal manuale di pronuncia italiana di Canepari:
> preposizioni: a, da, giù, su, tra, fra
> congiunzioni: e, o, né, se, che
> verbi: è, fu, dà, do, fa, ha, ho, può, sa, so, sta, sto, va
> avverbi: là, lì, qua, qui, già, più, sì, no, fa
> pronomi: chi, che, tu, sé, ciò, po', me*, te* (forti)
> lessemi: tre, tè, sci, blu, gru, piè, re, Po, Bra
> bisillabi: qualche, ogni, come, sopra, dove
> nomi tronchi: città, verità ecc...;andò (e tutti i passati remoti, 3° persona singolare), farò, farà (da "fare ho", "fare ha"), però
> 
> Ho messo in rosso quelli che in Sicilia non comportano il raddoppio fonosintattico (eh sì, contrariamente da quello che si potrebbe pensare, è in Toscana e in alcune zone del centro Italia dove il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è maggiormente presente ed il suo ambito di applicazione è più esteso).


Un altro punto di vista a un paio di bisillabi postati da Nino nel post #100.
_Dove_: se sostantivato è sempre senza raddoppiamento sintattico.
_Sopra_: come avverbio, oggi solo *sopra* (antiquato *sovra*), è sempre senza raddoppiamento sintattico.
E _da_ è già stato specificato nella discussione.


----------



## Nino83

Inoltre, "dove, sopra, come" e "da" non cogeminano da Roma in giù, mentre "ogni" cogemina da Roma in giù ma non in Toscana.
Da questo punto di vista, la pronuncia italiana in Sicilia, nei casi di disaccordo tra quella romana e quella toscana, è simile a quella romana.
Inoltre, al centro ed al sud, sono "pregeminanti" (cioè hanno la prima consonante doppia in posizione intervocalica) le parole "là, lì" < "illac, illic" e "qua, qui" < "eccum hac, eccum hic", "più", che oggi fanno parte della pronuncia ammessa. 
Personalmente, non ce l'ho in "lì, là" /'kwello 'la/, ma ce l'ho in "qui" /'kwestok'kwi/ e in "più" /'dip'pju/.


----------



## dragonseven

Infatti!
Questo è per quanto riguarda _ogni_ (LINK):
Varie le ipotesi, riassunte da Michele Loporcaro nella nota n. 2 di p. 2 de L’origine del raddoppiamento fonosintattico: saggio di fonologia diacronica romanza (Basilea e Tubinga: «Francke Verlag», 1997).


			
				Michele Loporcaro  (loc. cit.)  said:
			
		

> [O]gni è raddoppiante nelle varietà di italiano centrali e meridionali da Roma in giú (ogni [kː]osa) mentre in toscano lo è solo nella parola Ognissanti; apartire da Ognissanti, presentante la geminata per l’incontro di -s#s- del sintagma latino omnes sancti, può esser stato attribuito a ogni per rianalisi (ogni#ssanti) un effetto raddoppiante (cosí D’Ovidio 1872:74). Effetto che per Canepari (1991:107, 109) è invece «motivato da omni(s), omne(m)», nel primo caso forma non accusativale e perciò in generale da escludere quanto alla continuazione romanza, nel secondo forma accusativale polisillabica che, come tale, molto difficilmente avrà serbato traccia di -M finale (cfr. oltre, cap. IV, n.42). Formentin (1995:54 n.2) propone invece come origine del potere raddoppiante di ogni l’analogia sull’altro quantificatore qualche.


----------



## bearded

@ dragonseven
Rispondo al tuo #125

Ti invito a riflettere sulla giustezza (secondo me) dei seguenti casi di ''consecutio temporum'':
- io penso che una certa differenza debba avvertirsi
- io penserei che una certa differenza dovesse avvertirsi
Insomma - secondo me - dopo un verbo di opinione al condizionale presente, la frase secondaria (oggettiva) va al congiuntivo imperfetto, non al congiuntivo presente. Il tipo ''crederei che sia giusto (invece di 'crederei che fosse giusto') è diffuso ma secondo me non del tutto corretto.

Quanto alle z, avrai notato che io, essendo in dubbio, ponevo solo domande o, con grande cautela, facevo affermazioni al condizionale (penserei...).  Effettivamente, tra _pazzia e abbazia,_ io nella pronuncia faccio sentire di più la doppia in _pazzia._ Però, se è vera la regola secondo cui le z intervocaliche si pronunciano sempre doppie nell'Italiano standard, io non ho difficoltà ad accettare questa regola e ad attribuire la mia pronuncia all'influenza della pronuncia regionale della Lombardia, dove vivo da molti anni. Anni fa ho vissuto in Toscana, e probabilmente allora pronunciavo 'abbazia' come 'abbazzia' (ho un orecchio un po' conformista che mi porta a parlare in modo simile a chi mi circonda...).


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> ne riporto un paio più attinenti al contesto al quale quelle cui tu ti riferisci erano inserite: _caffelatte, lavasecco_ (una tronca e l'altra con la preposizione |_a|_ nel mezzo).



In verità, la scrittura "caffellatte" esiste e, anzi, è considerata la più corretta tra le due: "caffellatte (o caffè e latte; meno corretto caffelatte) s. m., invar. –" 
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/caffellatte/


----------



## dragonseven

Quindi pronunci _abbazia _come _abba zia_. 
Mi sarei aspettato un dubbio più marcato sulla seconda coppia di lemmi, ma tant'è... Comunque sì, la regola è vera e personalmente sono ormai, forse da sempre, abituato almeno con gli “_-zii_” a pronunciare le parole come questa vuole . 

P.s.: quanto ai verbi della frase ci penserò, ma non posterò altre considerazioni su questi qui.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Mi sarei aspettato un dubbio più marcato sulla seconda coppia di lemmi, ma tant'è...


Razzista vs. nazista
Volutamente non ho citato questa 'coppia', in quanto secondo me qui la questione delle z è resa più complicata dal fatto che (almeno nella mia pronuncia) 'razzista' ha due z dure, cioè atone (come in 'razza', - non il pesce), mentre 'nazista' ha una z dolce.  Ma so che ci saranno obiezioni, perché credo ci siano regioni dove si pronuncia 'nazista' con z dura...
In ogni caso sì, pur differenziando tra le nature delle z, anche qui io pronuncio 'razzista' marcando di più la doppia z - visto che me lo chiedi.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> mentre 'nazista' ha una z dolce.  Ma so che ci saranno obiezioni



"naʣʣisˈkin. -ʦʦ-; ↓-ʣ-; ↓-ʦ-" 

La "z" dura è la pronuncia tradizionale mentre con la "z" dolce è quella moderna, entrambe corrette, purché la consonante sia doppia (mentre quella con la consonante singola è "trascurata" o "regionale"). 

Io ho due "z" dolci.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Vi prego di leggere i contributi esistenti prima di postarne di nuovi, onde evitare di ripetere ossessivamente gli stessi concetti.
> Capisco che i messaggi in questa discussione siano tanti, ma è questo il modo in cui dovrebbe funzionare una discussione in un forum: PRIMA leggo i messaggi esistenti, POI eventualmente inserisco il mio contributo.
> *I messaggi che non fanno altro che ripetere un concetto già espresso verranno eliminati.*
> Grazie


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> Esatto, ma la logica va bene per la matematica, per la scienza, non è abbastanza per il linguaggio.



E chi ha mai detto che il linguaggio sia puramente logico? Io rispondevo puntualmente a te, che dicevi che “sempreverde” non ha raddoppiamento e che questo è senza motivo: io ti mostravo il motivo. Punto, niente di più.



Nino83 said:


> Per evitare fraintendimenti, incollo la lista delle parole cogeminanti prese dal manuale di pronuncia italiana di Canepari:
> preposizioni: a, da, giù, su, tra, fra
> congiunzioni: e, o, né, se, che
> verbi: è, fu, dà, do, fa, ha, ho, può, sa, so, sta, sto, va
> avverbi: là, lì, qua, qui, già, più, sì, no, fa
> pronomi: chi, che, tu, sé, ciò, po', me*, te* (forti)
> lessemi: tre, tè, sci, blu, gru, piè, re, Po, Bra
> bisillabi: qualche, ogni, come, sopra, dove
> nomi tronchi: città, verità ecc...;andò (e tutti i passati remoti, 3° persona singolare), farò, farà (da "fare ho", "fare ha"), però



Davvero _po'_ raddoppia? Io dico “un po' di sale” senza raddoppio. Fa parte della pronuncia considerata standard?


----------



## Nino83

frugnaglio said:


> Davvero _po'_ raddoppia? Fa parte della pronuncia considerata standard?



"Po'", come "da" può essere sia cogeminante che non cogeminante.
Sul http://www.dipionline.it/dizionario/ 
[TU°/*, ML°, R*] 
In Toscana ed Umbria è variabile, nelle Marche e nel Lazio non comporta il raddoppio, a Roma è cogeminante.


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> E chi ha mai detto che il linguaggio sia puramente logico? Io rispondevo puntualmente a te, che dicevi che “sempreverde” non ha raddoppiamento e che questo è senza motivo: io ti mostravo il motivo. Punto, niente di più.


 Ma guarda che io ti ho capito benissimo, evidentemente sei tu che hai valutato male quanto ho scritto. Inoltre non ho visto da parte tua alcuna dimostrazione. 
Quest'ultimo tuo messaggio a me rivolto è privo di qualsiasi fondamento. Piuttosto rispondi a tema sulle due parole (che non sono poi le sole) che ho scritto rispondendo a Nino.
P&L


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Piuttosto rispondi a tema sulle due parole (che non sono poi le sole) che ho scritto rispondendo a Nino.



Una, perché "caffellatte" è la scrittura consigliata, mentre "caffelatte" è sconsigliata (dal vocabolario Treccani, vedi #131).


----------



## dragonseven

Sì, ciao Nino, in effetti ti stavo rispondendo stamattina ma poi ho avuto problemi a finire e inviare il messaggio. 

Hai perfettamente ragione, però io l'ho riportato per indicare che anche questa possibilità è corretta, come si spiega? A seguire la discussione dovrebbe essere scorretta, invece è segnalata sui dizionari. Allora, perché è accettabile _caffelatte_ e non _pallavolo_? (naturalmente lo chiedo in prims a coloro che affermano senza remore che _pallavolo_ è scorretto e andrebbe scritto solo _pallavvolo_)
Scusa per il ritardo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Una, perché "caffellatte" è la scrittura consigliata, mentre "caffelatte" è sconsigliata (dal vocabolario Treccani, vedi #131).


Fatto sta che una breve ricerca su Google (che non è scienza, ma quando i risultati sono migliaia, è indicativo dell'uso reale che ne fa la gente) da 

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?word1=caffelatte&word2=caffellatte

Caffe*l*atte  210.000
Caffe*ll*atte   23.000

ovvero 9 persone su 10 lo scrivono con una sola L...


E' un mondo difficile, pieno di gente ignorante che quando deve unire due parole come "caffè + latte" si rifuta di infilarci in mezzo una L in più anche se è gratis.


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> Ma guarda che io ti ho capito benissimo, evidentemente sei tu che hai valutato male quanto ho scritto. Inoltre non ho visto da parte tua alcuna dimostrazione.
> Quest'ultimo tuo messaggio a me rivolto è privo di qualsiasi fondamento. Piuttosto rispondi a tema sulle due parole (che non sono poi le sole) che ho scritto rispondendo a Nino.
> P&L



Eh? Se per una cosa del genere hai questa reazione quando uno non ti saluta per strada che fai, prendi il bazooka?
Io non ho detto “dimostrato”, ho detto “mostrato”: ti ho semplicemente rimandato alla spiegazione di Nino83, che mi sembra superfluo ripetere.

Caffelatte: la scrizione (e pronuncia) preferita è _caffellatte_, come ti ha già detto Nino.
Lavasecco: e che ne so? Presumibilmente è una parola che è nata in questa grafia al nord, e poi si è diffusa così. Ripeto, non ho mai detto che le lingue si evolvano in maniera logica e coerente.

Comunque, giocare a “sei tu che non mi capisci” o a “sono stato frainteso” non mi diverte. Il post poi accorpato in quest'altro riguardava la parola _pallav(v)olo_, la sua grafia e la sua pronuncia. Mi sembra di aver capito che contesti la grafia con due V (anche se confesso che me ne è sfuggito il motivo, se l'hai espresso); non ho capito né come la pronunci (l'hai detto? direi di no) né se pensi che vi sia una pronuncia preferenziale (l'hai detto? direi di no).


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, però io l'ho riportato per indicare che anche questa possibilità è corretta, come si spiega? A seguire la discussione dovrebbe essere scorretta, invece è segnalata sui dizionari. Allora, perché è accettabile _caffelatte_ e non _pallavolo_?



Ricordo che sia il Treccani che l'Hoepli che il Garzanti consigliano la forma con la doppia consonante. 
In secondo luogo, anche se non ci fosse la "e" di "caffè e latte", il raddoppio ci sarebbe comunque, visto che "caffè" è tronca, quindi "caffè caldo" si pronuncia /kaf'fè k'kaldo/, con la doppia (almeno nella pronuncia standard). 
In italiano ci sono alcune parole che hanno una doppia grafia, come "obiettivo" e "obbiettivo". 

La cosa strana è che esiste l'alternativa per "caffellatte" con la singola ma non esiste l'alternativa per "pallavolo" con la doppia. 
Nel nostro caso, la preposizione "a" non ha varianti regionali nell'Italia peninsulare, [TUMLR*] (Toscana, Umbria, Marche, Lazio, Roma), a differenza di "da", quindi perché si scrive "davvero" e non "pallavvolo"? 

Le spiegazioni possono essere due: 
- derivazione dall'inglese, palla + volo, senza la preposizione "a" 
- ortografia che rispecchia la pronuncia settentrionale, differente da quella toscana e peninsulare


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Caffe*l*atte  210.000
> Caffe*ll*atte   23.000



https://www.google.it/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q="site:repubblica.it+"caffellatte"&start=229
https://www.google.it/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=site:repubblica.it+"caffelatte"&start=220

Basta cercare su un quotidiano e si può notare che i risultati sono 239 a 224 per "caffellatte".

La presenza o meno del raddoppiamento fonosintattico dovrebbe essere decisa da un braccio di ferro su google?
Da Lucca a Lampedusa c'è il raddoppio. Punto.
Se poi si deciderà che la pronuncia standard dovrà essere quella milanese o quella parigina, allora potremo anche abolire le consonanti doppie.


----------



## frugnaglio

Paulfromitaly said:


> Fatto sta che una breve ricerca su Google (che non è scienza, ma quando i risultati sono migliaia, è indicativo dell'uso reale che ne fa la gente) da
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?word1=caffelatte&word2=caffellatte
> 
> Caffe*l*atte  210.000
> Caffe*ll*atte   23.000
> 
> ovvero 9 persone su 10 lo scrivono con una sola L...



Suppongo che riducendo la ricerca alle pagine in lingua italiana la differenza si riduca di parecchio. All'estero spesso scrivono _caffelatte_, o _caffèlatte_, o _caffe-latté_, o roba del genere.

Rapida ricerca su google:
*non ce n'è*: 474.000 risultati
*non c'è ne*: 324.000 risultati
Due persone su cinque scrivono *non c'è ne*, dunque dev'essere quasi altrettanto accettabile dell'altra versione, no? In base alla tua logica, dico.



Paulfromitaly said:


> E' un mondo difficile, pieno di gente ignorante che quando deve unire due parole come "caffè + latte" si rifuta di infilarci in mezzo una L in più anche se è gratis.



E che mi dici della gente che per unire _e_ e _pure_ scrive _eppure_?

Per me, si può scrivere _caffelatte_, _pallavolo_ e non troverei niente di scandaloso nello scrivere _epure_. Si tratta di una convenzione in buona misura arbitraria. Se la storia fosse andata diversamente e la regola ortografica dell'italiano prevedesse _epure_, oggi forse la maggior parte degli italiani pronuncerebbe anche _epure_ e io sarei fra quelli strani che hanno una pronuncia regionale difforme. Oppure tutti pronunceremmo _eppure_, ma scrivendolo con una sola P, e non troverei niente di scandaloso neppure in questo. È una convenzione non molto più importante dello scegliere la luce verde per i semafori invece della luce blu. Si può pure scrivere ognuno come gli pare e non sarà certo un problema se qualcuno scrive _caffelatte_ con una L e qualcun altro con due (come infatti accade).
L'unico appunto che ti faccio è che la convenzione in uso attuale, per il 99,9% dei casi, segue la pronuncia fiorentina, e tu stesso non ci trovi niente da ridire (a meno che tu non pronunci e/o scriva _epure_, _apianare_, _afitto_, ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. con molti ecc.) Per cui che senso ha difendere _caffelatte_ come “la versione corretta”? Non dico che non possa esserlo, ma che senso ha? Se è corretta e l'altra non lo è, allora migliaia delle parole che usi ogni giorno non lo sono.


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> Eh? Se per una cosa del genere hai questa reazione quando uno non ti saluta per strada che fai, prendi il bazooka?
> Io non ho detto “dimostrato”, ho detto “mostrato”


  Ma quale reazione? A che ti riferisci? E a chi? Guarda che non c'era nulla di reattivo nel messaggio. Non capisco cosa ci vedi nello scritto quando leggi. Mah! 


frugnaglio said:


> Caffelatte: la scrizione (e pronuncia) preferita è _caffellatte_, come ti ha già detto Nino.


 Semmai preferibile, ma ripeto: perché in base alle regole è scorretta e invece risulta corretta? Non siamo qui a misurare la preferibilità di un termine sull'altro, ma solo l'eventuale correttezza, diffusione, possibilità d'uso ecc.


frugnaglio said:


> Lavasecco: e che ne so? Presumibilmente è una parola che è nata in questa grafia al nord, e poi si è diffusa così. Ripeto, non ho mai detto che le lingue si evolvano in maniera logica e coerente.


 Basta anche un "non lo so", "non ne ho idea". Con "e che ne so?" è una reazione spropositata al contesto, nessuno inoltre ti ha obbligato a rispondere. È una tua scelta, solo tua.  Eppure se si scrive così una certa logica c'è e, secondo me, non è quella da te indicata.





frugnaglio said:


> Comunque, giocare a “sei tu che non mi capisci” o a “sono stato frainteso” non mi diverte.


Guarda che stai giocando da solo, con te stesso. 


frugnaglio said:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che contesti la grafia con due V (anche se confesso che me ne è sfuggito il motivo, se l'hai espresso); non ho capito né come la pronunci (l'hai detto? direi di no) né se pensi che vi sia una pronuncia preferenziale (l'hai detto? direi di no).


Ti è sfuggito perché non la contesto. E poi, non credo abbia importanza la mia pronuncia, o il mio pensiero su una qualsiasi. L'importante per me è chiarire se pallavolo con la v semplice è corretto così com'è o no.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> L'importante per me è chiarire se pallavolo con la v semplice è corretto così com'è o no.



Oh Dragon! 
Se ho ben compreso, non ci stiamo chiedendo se "pallavolo" sia giusto o sbagliato. La scrittura con consonante singola in "pallavolo, pallamano, pallacanestro" è l'unica ammessa, quindi è quella corretta. 
Ciò che ci stiamo chiedendo è se questa derivi da "palla a volo" o dall'inglese "palla + volo".

1) La Treccani dice che deriva dall'inglese e, se accettiamo questa premessa, non vi è alcun problema, poiché la parola "palla" non produce cogeminazione. Diciamo che "pallavolo" deriva dall'inglese ma che metà degli italiani la pronunciano come se fosse la contrazione di "palla a volo", e questa pronuncia è corretta. Quindi ci sarebbe una differenza tra l'ortografia, che deriva dalla parola inglese, e la pronuncia dell'Italia peninsulare, che deriva dall'italiano "palla a volo".

2) Se non si prende per buona la spiegazione della Treccani, e si sostiene che la parola "pallavolo" derivi da "palla a volo", qui ci troviamo in una situazione di assoluta eccezionalità. Quando c'è una contrazione di più parole ed una delle parole che non si trova in ultima posizione comporta cogeminazione, la soluzione ortografica, nel 99,9% dei casi è quella di utilizzare la consonante doppia, e cioè quella di seguire la pronuncia toscana.

Quello che non si può sostenere, e che sembra che sia tu che Paul stiate sostenendo, è che "pallavolo" derivi da "palla a volo" e che la soluzione ortografica con una sola consonante sia la prassi normale e maggioritaria nella lingua italiana.
Ecco, se devo dare la mia opinione, penso proprio che questa vostra posizione sia semplicemente *sbagliata*.


----------



## bearded

A me sembra che il nostro ottimo moderatore Paul
- sia per principio contrario al concetto di 'raddoppiamento/rafforzamento fonosintattico';
- sostenga (se ho capito bene taluni suoi interventi , ad es. su una doppia 'non necessaria', vedi #105) che la pronuncia debba rispecchiare la scrittura.
Se sul primo punto non posso dargli ragione (per me il raddoppiamento, come pure l'esistenza dell'Italiano standard, sono concetti acquisiti), invece credo che il suo atteggiamento riguardo al rapporto scrittura/pronuncia sia in parte dovuto ad un'apparente contraddittorietà dell'ortografia italiana la quale in certi casi (contrazione di più parole) adotta il raddoppiamento, altrimenti (se non c'è contrazione) no (si scrive 'dacché', ma 'da te', si scrive 'affinché' ma 'a fin di bene', si scrive 'addio' ma 'a Dio piacendo'...). Lo inviterei con la massima buonagrazia a dar conto - a se stesso e a noi, se ne ha voglia - della ragione delle grafie ''seppure, affinché, ecc.''.
Dopo aver letto tutti gli interventi, concordo al 100% con Nino83 (#147).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

frugnaglio said:


> Per cui che senso ha difendere _caffelatte_ come “la versione corretta”?


Io avrei fatto ciò?? Giammai!
Se il Treccani dice che la versione più corretta è caffellatte, non mi permetterei mai di affermare il contrario.
Ho detto solo che a dispetto di ciò una semplice statistica sull'uso dei due termini indica chiaramente che caffelatte è la versione che la gente preferisce, fregandosene altamente se ad Arezzo ci metteno due o anche tre L in mezzo.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ho detto solo che a dispetto di ciò una semplice statistica sull'uso dei due termini indica chiaramente che caffelatte è la versione che la gente preferisce, fregandosene altamente se ad Arezzo ci metteno due o anche tre L in mezzo.



Speriamo, allora, che non decidano di introdurre gli accenti grafici, sennò dovremmo scrivere "sècco" e "béne", visto che la maggioranza (parlate settentrionali e basso adriatiche, da Ascoli a Bari) le pronunciano così. Poi potremmo anche togliere le vocali finali e cambiare la "a" in sillaba aperta in "e", e dire "parler" (come accade in queste regioni), così da lì a poco parleremo francese. 

Inoltre, come ti è stato fatto notare, gli stranieri scrivono "caffelatte", quindi la ricerca è un po' carente (e già su repubblica.it prevale "caffellatte"). 

Purtroppo, Paul, non vedo alcun argomento linguistico a sostegno della tua tesi, ovvero della normalità dell'ortografia "pallavolo" derivante da "palla a volo" e di "caffelatte". 

In questo modo la si butta in caciara, purtroppo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> non vedo alcun argomento linguistico a sostegno della tua tesi, ovvero della *normalità dell'ortografia* "pallavolo" derivante da "palla a volo" e di "caffelatte".


Non li vedi?
Io li vedo chiaramente invece visto che le due voci sono entrambe presenti nel Treccani.

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/*caffelatte*/  <--- UNA sola L
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/*pallavolo*/ <--- UNA sola V


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non li vedi?
> Io li vedo chiaramente invece visto che le due voci sono entrambe presenti nel Treccani.




Non ho parlato di correttezza del termine (quante volte bisogna ripetere una cosa per far sì che alcuni comprendano, 5, 10, 100 volte?).
Qui si sta parlando dell'origine del termine e delle conseguenti scelte ortografiche e se queste siano normali (cioè seguano la prassi normale dell'ortografia italiana) o se siano eccezioni.
Insomma, sono le domande che ho posto nel commento #147 le quali, sembra proprio di sì, state cercando di evitare.
Se preferisci, ancora una volta, buttarla in caciara, liberissimo di farlo.
Non ti seguo in questo percorso.
Saluti


----------



## ohbice

Parler qui non si dice. Anche il dialetto è "parlà".
Tipicamente "la ga parla" (parla a lei) sta per "è la sua fidanzata". 
Ciao
p


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Oh Dragon!
> Se ho ben compreso, non ci stiamo chiedendo se "pallavolo" sia giusto o sbagliato. La scrittura con consonante singola in "pallavolo, pallamano, pallacanestro" è l'unica ammessa, quindi è quella corretta.
> Ciò che ci stiamo chiedendo è se questa derivi da "palla a volo" o dall'inglese "palla + volo".


 Perfetto! 


Nino83 said:


> 1) La Treccani dice che deriva dall'inglese e, se accettiamo questa premessa, non vi è alcun problema, poiché la parola "palla" non produce cogeminazione.


Allora in questo caso siamo d'accordo. È la stessa cosa che ho espresso al post #114 e prima ancora al post #94. 





Nino83 said:


> Diciamo che "pallavolo" deriva dall'inglese ma che metà degli italiani la pronunciano come se fosse la contrazione di "palla a volo", e questa pronuncia è corretta. Quindi ci sarebbe una differenza tra l'ortografia, che deriva dalla parola inglese, e la pronuncia dell'Italia peninsulare, che deriva dall'italiano "palla a volo".


 Appunto! (questo lo preciso in fondo) 





Nino83 said:


> 2) Se non si prende per buona la spiegazione della Treccani, e si sostiene che la parola "pallavolo" derivi da "palla a volo", qui ci troviamo in una situazione di assoluta eccezionalità. Quando c'è una contrazione di più parole ed una delle parole che non si trova in ultima posizione comporta cogeminazione, la soluzione ortografica, nel 99,9% dei casi è quella di utilizzare la consonante doppia, e cioè quella di seguire la pronuncia toscana.


 Ne convengo ma il Treccani dà per buona anche questa, come ti ho dimostrato al post #76 e spiegato al post #73, e nel caso di eccezionalità rientrano anche _caffelatte_ e _lavasecco_. 





Nino83 said:


> Quello che non si può sostenere, e che sembra che sia tu che Paul stiate sostenendo, è che "pallavolo" derivi da "palla a volo" e che la soluzione ortografica con una sola consonante sia la prassi normale e maggioritaria nella lingua italiana.
> Ecco, se devo dare la mia opinione, penso proprio che questa vostra posizione sia semplicemente *sbagliata*.


 (Parlo per me) No, non è proprio così. Mi spiego meglio allora.
Come ho detto al post #78, prima della giustapposizione dei termini sportivi comincianti da palla, tutti avevano la preposizione tra le due parole separate. Preciso in più ora che dato questo fatto per vero la pronuncia standard a quei tempi era giustificata con il RF, ma al momento della giustapposizione, chi la fa, si rende conto dell'errore di trasposizione in italiano di quei termini in lingua inglese e vi pone rimedio formulando termini più attinenti agli originali non tenendo conto di quelli “staccati” esistenti e della loro pronuncia già diffusa.
Risultato: formati i nuovi termini, più corretti dei precedenti 'separati', gli italiani avrebbero dovuto convertirsi alla nuova terminologia cercando di correggere quella a cui erano abituati fino a quel momento. Questo non è successo. Continuando a pronunziarli alla vecchia maniera, ormai erroneamente, ne hanno tramandato l'uso erroneo. Ora, dopo quasi un secolo, siamo a discutere che il correttissimo _pallavolo _non dovrebbe esserlo e accettare che il termine che segue la pronuncia sbagliata _pallavvolo _sia immesso nella lingua normata. Incredibile. Secondo me ai tempi dell'inserimento dei neologismi fecero l'errore di non escludere dai vocabolari i precedenti che, lo sapevano, erano sbagliati.
In conclusione, oggi ci ritroviamo: 

con _pallavolo _e la pronuncia semplice della _|v|_ e sfido chiunque a definirla scorretta; 
con _palla a volo_ con la pronuncia geminata per effetto del RF a ricordo di come si diceva e scriveva una volta poiché sfido chiunque a riportarmi un esempio scritto recente, e che si riferisca all'odierno sport, con questa variante; 
con *_pallavvolo _che in grafia riporta la pronuncia erronea di circa un secolo fa e si vorrebbe fosse accettata dall'italiano odierno. Non accadrà, ma se accadrà non ne sarò contrario, questa infatti rispecchierebbe la pronuncia “antica” che non è mai morta e si potrebbero così separare le due spiegazioni contrastanti date dal Treccani mettendo in evidenza le due etimologie. 
Un saluto,
Dragon


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Come ho detto al post #78, prima della giustapposizione dei termini sportivi comincianti da palla, tutti avevano la preposizione tra le due parole separate. Preciso in più ora che dato questo fatto per vero la pronuncia standard a quei tempi era giustificata con il RF



d'accordo



dragonseven said:


> Continuando a pronunziarli alla vecchia maniera, ormai erroneamente, ne hanno tramandato l'uso erroneo. Ora, dopo quasi un secolo, siamo a discutere che il correttissimo _pallavolo _non dovrebbe esserlo e accettare che il termine che segue la pronuncia sbagliata _pallavvolo _sia immesso nella lingua normata. Incredibile. Secondo me ai tempi dell'inserimento dei neologismi fecero l'errore di non escludere dai vocabolari i precedenti che, lo sapevano, erano sbagliati.



e qui, purtroppo, non siamo d'accordo, visto che entrambe le pronunce sono considerate standard



dragonseven said:


> Ne convengo ma il Treccani dà per buona anche questa, come ti ho dimostrato al post #76 e spiegato al post #73, e nel caso di eccezionalità rientrano anche _caffelatte_ e _lavasecco_.



Se parliamo di eccezionalità, è quello che sto sostenendo da ieri.
Se "pallavolo" deriva anche da "palla a volo", questa versione ortografica con una "v" è da considerarsi eccezionale, e con questo termine intendo dire che è un'eccezione alla regola, cioè che non segue la regola ortografica che si è sempre seguita (appunto, con qualche sporadica eccezione) in questi casi.



dragonseven said:


> con _palla a volo_ con la pronuncia geminata per effetto del RF a ricordo di come si diceva e scriveva una volta poiché sfido chiunque a riportarmi un esempio scritto recente, e che si riferisca all'odierno sport, con questa variante



"pallavólo (o palla a vólo)" http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pallavolo/
http://martinelli-trento.blogautore...ta-e-il-triangolare-di-palla-a-volo-nel-1947/ 

Ci sono molti articoli di giornale recenti con la scrittura "palla a volo". 
Per evitare che il commento diventi lunghissimo, evito di linkarli.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> "pallavólo (o palla a vólo)" http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pallavolo/
> http://martinelli-trento.blogautore...ta-e-il-triangolare-di-palla-a-volo-nel-1947/


 Se secondo te il 1947 è un contesto odierno, alzo le mani e do bandiera bianca, getto la spugna.
Per il collegamento al Treccani: non ha sufficiente scopo poiché il dizionario è tenuto a riportare i termini che ritiene utili al fine di far comprendere a chi cerca quel termine che è nella giusta voce, ma questo non significa che quello tra parentesi sia un termine odierno, moderno e adatto a qualsiasi contesto.



Nino83 said:


> e qui, purtroppo, non siamo d'accordo, visto che entrambe le pronunce sono considerate standard


 Appunto! Ma una lo è per il termine odierno e usato ovunque oggi; l'altra lo è per la locuzione che tra non molto rientrerà tra i termini arcaici, in quanto, sì pronunciata ancora oggi ma, nessuno la scrive più se non con il preciso contesto di riferimento a quando così veniva scritta.


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> L'importante per me è chiarire se pallavolo con la v semplice è corretto così com'è o no.



A mio modo di vedere, né corretto né scorretto in linea di principio (ma corretto secondo l'ortografia “ufficiale”); però incoerente con la stragrandissima maggioranza delle parole italiane composte, sia quelle con sia quelle senza il raddoppiamento.



Paulfromitaly said:


> frugnaglio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per cui che senso ha difendere _caffelatte_ come “la versione corretta”?
> 
> 
> 
> Io avrei fatto ciò?? Giammai!
> 
> Se il Treccani dice che la versione più corretta è caffellatte, non mi permetterei mai di affermare il contrario.
Click to expand...


Pardon! Errore mio, intendevo scrivere “difendere _pallavolo_”!




dragonseven said:


> No, non è proprio così. Mi spiego meglio allora.
> Come ho detto al post #78, prima della giustapposizione dei termini sportivi comincianti da palla, tutti avevano la preposizione tra le due parole separate. Preciso in più ora che dato questo fatto per vero la pronuncia standard a quei tempi era giustificata con il RF, ma al momento della giustapposizione, chi la fa, si rende conto dell'errore di trasposizione in italiano di quei termini in lingua inglese e vi pone rimedio formulando termini più attinenti agli originali non tenendo conto di quelli “staccati” esistenti e della loro pronuncia già diffusa.
> Risultato: formati i nuovi termini, più corretti dei precedenti 'separati', gli italiani avrebbero dovuto convertirsi alla nuova terminologia cercando di correggere quella a cui erano abituati fino a quel momento. Questo non è successo. Continuando a pronunziarli alla vecchia maniera, ormai erroneamente, ne hanno tramandato l'uso erroneo. Ora, dopo quasi un secolo, siamo a discutere che il correttissimo _pallavolo _non dovrebbe esserlo e accettare che il termine che segue la pronuncia sbagliata _pallavvolo _sia immesso nella lingua normata. Incredibile. Secondo me ai tempi dell'inserimento dei neologismi fecero l'errore di non escludere dai vocabolari i precedenti che, lo sapevano, erano sbagliati.
> In conclusione, oggi ci ritroviamo:
> 
> con _pallavolo _e la pronuncia semplice della _|v|_ e sfido chiunque a definirla scorretta;
> con _palla a volo_ con la pronuncia geminata per effetto del RF a ricordo di come si diceva e scriveva una volta poiché sfido chiunque a riportarmi un esempio scritto recente, e che si riferisca all'odierno sport, con questa variante;
> con *_pallavvolo _che in grafia riporta la pronuncia erronea di circa un secolo fa e si vorrebbe fosse accettata dall'italiano odierno. Non accadrà, ma se accadrà non ne sarò contrario, questa infatti rispecchierebbe la pronuncia “antica” che non è mai morta e si potrebbero così separare le due spiegazioni contrastanti date dal Treccani mettendo in evidenza le due etimologie.
> Un saluto,
> Dragon



 Ora sì che mi è chiara la tua posizione! Ti ringrazio della spiegazione.

Mi rimane incomprensibile un solo elemento, quello che ti ho colorato. Perché lo consideri un errore? Solo perché in inglese non c'è una preposizione? E da quando in qua le trasposizioni in una lingua di espressioni di un'altra lingua ne imitano rigidamente la struttura? L'inglese accosta sostantivi “a secco” (senza malta fra l'uno e l'altro) con una spensieratezza che non è propria dell'italiano. Diresti allora che _forno a microonde_ è una trasposizione sbagliata, perché in inglese non c'è la preposizione? (L'esempio non è scelto a caso: _forno a microonde_ è nato come calco dell'inglese.)
Se la prima versione italiana del termine inglese è stata _palla a volo_, in quale senso sarebbe sbagliata? A me sembra più spontanea e più “italiana” di _palla-volo_.
(Poi c'è il dettagliuzzo che _volo_ non è un granché come traduzione di quella parola inglese… casomai _al volo_, che non è un sostantivo, però si presta benissimo a formare un _palla al volo_ che a me suona perfettamente logico, e che sono sicuro si ridurrebbe nel giro di poco tempo a _pallavvolo_, per lo meno parlando a ritmo rapido. Prova a pronunciare _palla al volo_ cinque volte di fila velocemente, e dimmi cosa ne esce. Questa la butto lì giusto per giocare con le ipotesi e per fare l'avvocato del diavolo… ma possiamo escludere che l'espressione _palla a volo_ che era il primo nome del gioco in italiano non abbia avuto questa genesi?)
Insomma, a mio modo di sentire (e qui inevitabilmente entra in gioco la percezione estetica della lingua da parte di ciascuno), il tizio che decise di emendare _palla a volo_ in _pallavolo_ ha orinato fuor del vaso, come chi decidesse di eliminare _forno a microonde_ in favore di _forno microonde_. O magari _microonda forno_. Dopotutto, non sarebbe meglio _volopalla_?



> *Usa il tasto EDIT invece di postare due messaggi consecutivi*


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Se secondo te il 1947 è un contesto odierno, alzo le mani e do bandiera bianca, getto la spugna.



Qualche altro esempio: 
"per far scattare le manette ai polsi a un istruttore di *palla a volo* di 53 anni." 
"*uno per la palla a volo* e il terzo per altre attività fisiche. La sedia posizionata che lo studente morto per recuperare il suo giubbotto si trova nel campo di *palla a volo*," 
"con la famosa partita a *palla a volo*" 
"che fanno uso della palla: calcio, *palla a volo*, baseball e soprattutto cricket" 
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/..._arrestato_per_pedofilia_co_7_101007021.shtml 
http://corrieredelmezzogiorno.corri...uolamuore-studente-17enne-2223891832345.shtml 
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...i_rifiuto_diventare_Papa_co_9_120814045.shtml 
http://corrieredelmezzogiorno.corri...2012/sri-lanka-napoletano-2111694817034.shtml 

rispettivamente: 2010, 2014, 2012, 2015. 
Sono abbastanza recenti? 



dragonseven said:


> Appunto! Ma una lo è per il termine odierno e usato ovunque oggi; l'altra lo è per la locuzione che tra non molto rientrerà tra i termini arcaici, in quanto, sì pronunciata ancora oggi ma, nessuno la scrive più se non con il preciso contesto di riferimento a quando così veniva scritta.



No. 
pallavolo (-ll’a v-) pallaˈvolo, -vˈv- 
pallacanestro (-ll’a c-) pallakaˈnɛstro, -kk-; -e- 

Qui ci stiamo riferendo solo al termine "pallavolo" che è pronunciato con la doppia [vv] da Lucca in giù. 
E, di nuovo, i termini "palla a volo", "palla a mano" non sono arcaici.


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> Mi rimane incomprensibile un solo elemento, quello che ti ho colorato. Perché lo consideri un errore?


Io non lo considero un errore, ho detto "al momento della giustapposizione, *chi la fa, si rende conto dell'errore* di trasposizione in italiano di quei termini in lingua inglese e vi pone rimedio formulando termini più attinenti agli originali non tenendo conto di quelli “staccati” esistenti e della loro pronuncia già diffusa.". Era una mia supposizione, un ipotesi e non il mio pensiero, la mia tesi. 





frugnaglio said:


> (Poi c'è il dettagliuzzo che _volo_ non è un granché come traduzione di quella parola inglese… casomai _al volo_, che non è un sostantivo, però si presta benissimo a formare un _palla al volo_ che a me suona perfettamente logico, [...])


La traduzione sarebbe _volata, _comunque... Proprio quanto dicevo al post #125. 


frugnaglio said:


> il tizio che decise di emendare _palla a volo_ in _pallavolo_ ha orinato fuor del vaso


Mah, non ne sarei così sicuro (vedi in fondo al post). 





Nino83 said:


> Sono abbastanza recenti?


Ooh! Sì, certo! 
L'unico appunto a quest'uso è che non è in contesto sportivo, se non per la didascalia della foto, e chi ha firmato il proprio scritto non è poi così giovane (uno è del '53 e uno del '42), dico questo per dire che, forse , l'ultima volta che costoro si sono interessati alla pallavolo fu prima degli anni '70 oppure sono rimasti legati alla locuzione in qualche modo ed essendo riportata dai dizionari come variante legittima a tutt'oggi cosa gli impediva di utilizzarla? (naturalmente sto scherzando )





Nino83 said:


> No.
> pallavolo (-ll’a v-) pallaˈvolo, -vˈv-
> pallacanestro (-ll’a c-) pallakaˈnɛstro, -kk-; -e-


 La prima pronuncia del DIPI vale per la parola scritta all'inizio, la seconda dopo la virgola per quella tra parentesi, tra l'altro quest'ultima risalta la degeminazione vocalica. Se così non fosse, almeno prima della doppia _k _(perché non è così diffusa la geminazione di _*pallaccanestro _sul territorio come per_ *pallavvolo_)_, _ci dovrebbe essere il punto e virgola. 





Nino83 said:


> E, di nuovo, i termini "palla a volo", "palla a mano" non sono arcaici.


 "Di nuovo"? Io non ho detto che "sono arcaici", bensì "che tra non molto *rientrerà* tra i termini arcaici". D'altronde anche il DOP la segna come voce "rara". Ne riparleremo tra 70/100 anni. 


Nino83 said:


> Se "pallavolo" deriva anche da "palla a volo", questa versione ortografica con una "v" è da considerarsi eccezionale, e con questo termine intendo dire che è un'eccezione alla regola, cioè che non segue la regola ortografica che si è sempre seguita (appunto, con qualche sporadica eccezione) in questi casi.


 E come al punto 2) del post #147...
Ovvio, ma non sono le eccezioni che confermano la regola? 
(Ammesso che la presunta etimologia _pallavolo_ da _palla a volo _sia vera, io ci credo poco e rimango fedele alle mie considerazioni in #114 e in particolare al punto 2., proseguo...).
Ora dico ciò che penso di persona sull'argomento (che in pratica avevo già fatto in principio ma non è stato minimamente considerato, quindi provo a dirlo in maniera diversa).
_Pallavolo_ da _palla_ e _volo_: e mi pare che nessuno abbia a contestare su questo.
_Pallavolo _da _palla a volo_: e qui nascono le contestazioni.

_Pall'a vólo _o *_pall'av'volo_: caso di degeminazione vocalica che si può formare per effetto della vocale in fine parola con quella identica a seguire ottenendo lo scempiamento di una di queste per questioni prosodiche (_pasta asciutta -> pastasciùtta, lava(re) asciuga(re) -> lavasciùga _(cfr. _lava(re) àuto -> lavaàuto_)).
_*Pallaavólo _o _*palla:'volo_: caso di degeminazione consonantica che si può formare quando il monosillabo atono geminante è in posizione postonica e la consonante geminata precede la vocale accentata (±_avìncere _(av.1292), _lava(re) a secco -> lava'secco_).
_Pallavólo_: termine ottenuto dallo scempiamento vocalico, sinalefe o sincope (non so di preciso), e quello consonantico, dato dalla degeminazione.
Non so se l'ho detta bene e se io sia nel giusto, ma spero che almeno sia chiaro quello che penso di questa giustapposizione (che poi nient'altro è ciò che ho detto ai post #76 e #94).
Nel #94 dico anche che è antico quest'uso. Infatti la degeminazione consonantica dopo _a _è stata effettuata, ad esempio, anche nella voce arcaica _avìncere _(av. 1292).


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> _Pall'a vòlo _o *_pall'av'volo_: caso di degeminazione vocalica che si può formare per effetto della vocale in fine parola con quella identica a seguire ottenendo lo scempiamento di una di queste per questioni prosodiche (_pasta asciutta -> pastasciùtta, lava(re) asciuga(re) -> lavasciùga _(cfr. _lava(re) àuto -> lavaàuto_)).
> _*Pallaavòlo _o _*palla:'volo_: caso di degeminazione consonantica che si può formare quando il monosillabo atono geminante è in posizione postonica e la consonante geminata precede la vocale accentata (±_avìncere _(av.1292), _lava(re) a secco -> lava'secco_).
> _Pallavòlo_: termine ottenuto dallo scempiamento vocalico, sinalefe o sincope (non so di preciso), e quello consonantico, dato dalla degeminazione.
> Non so se l'ho detta bene e se io sia nel giusto, ma spero che almeno sia chiaro quello che penso di questa giustapposizione (che poi nient'altro è ciò che ho detto ai post #76 e #94).
> Nel #94 dico anche che è antico quest'uso. Infatti la degeminazione consonantica dopo _a _è stata effettuata, ad esempio, anche nella voce arcaica _avìncere _(av. 1292).



Ehm… vólo, non vòlo.

1. Siamo fuori tema, ma _lavaauto_ non mi sembra che derivi da _lava(re) auto_. Ho sempre pensato che questi composti derivassero dall'imperativo del verbo, altrimenti come spieghi _battistrada_ o _appendiabiti_?
2. Volevi dire pretonica?

Al resto rispondo più tardi ché son di fretta!


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> Ehm… vólo, non vòlo.
> 
> 1. Siamo fuori tema, ma _lavaauto_ non mi sembra che derivi da _lava(re) auto_. Ho sempre pensato che questi composti derivassero dall'imperativo del verbo, altrimenti come spieghi _battistrada_ o _appendiabiti_?
> 2. Volevi dire pretonica?
> 
> Al resto rispondo più tardi ché son di fretta!


Già, hai ragione. L'accento su vólo l'avevo messo solo per indicare la sillaba tonica e non ricordavo come invertirlo dalla tastiera. Poi mi è tornato in mente che c'è l'"omega".   Ora li ho corretti. Grazie per la segnalazione. 
1. _Battistrada -> battere _e_ strada, appendiabiti -> appendere _e pl. di_ abito.
2. _No, postonica. Dopo la sinalefe la vocale geminante _a _si trova in posizione postonica (dopo _pàl:_) e permette la degeminazione consonantica poiché la _'v _precede la vocale accentata _ó_.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> La prima pronuncia del DIPI vale per la parola scritta all'inizio, la seconda dopo la virgola per quella tra parentesi



No.
Riporto per intero la grafica.



> pallavolo
> (-ll’a v-) pallaˈvolo, -vˈv-
> pallacanestro
> (-ll’a c-) pallakaˈnɛstro, -kk-; -e-



La parentesi è posta prima, non dopo. La consonante doppia si riferisce alla parola in questione.
La parola in alto è la voce del dizionario (per evitare fraintendimenti o interpretazioni ardite).

Inoltre, anche altri parlanti  toscani    dicono che queste parole sono pronunciate con la doppia, non soltanto Canepari.



dragonseven said:


> (Ammesso che la presunta etimologia _pallavolo_ da _palla a volo _sia vera, io ci credo poco



Quindi l'ultima pagina di questo thread è praticamente inutile, visto che il punto che sto contestando è la "normalità" (intesa come regolarità, come prassi ortografica) dello sviluppo "palla *a* volo > palla*v*olo".

Se ne convieni, non c'è bisogno di discuterne. L'ortografia ricalca il termine inglese e di conseguenza, non essendoci il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, ecco spiegata la scrittura con una consonante.



dragonseven said:


> _Pallavolo _da _palla a volo_: e qui nascono le contestazioni.
> 
> _Pall'a vólo _o *_pall'av'volo_: caso di degeminazione vocalica che si può formare per effetto della vocale in fine parola con quella identica a seguire ottenendo lo scempiamento di una di queste per questioni prosodiche (_pasta asciutta -> pastasciùtta, lava(re) asciuga(re) -> lavasciùga _(cfr. _lava(re) àuto -> lavaàuto_)).
> _*Pallaavólo _o _*palla:'volo_: caso di degeminazione consonantica che si può formare quando il monosillabo atono geminante è in posizione postonica e la consonante geminata precede la vocale accentata (±_avìncere _(av.1292), _lava(re) a secco -> lava'secco_).
> _Pallavólo_: termine ottenuto dallo scempiamento vocalico, sinalefe o sincope (non so di preciso), e quello consonantico, dato dalla degeminazione.



Nei tuoi esempi:
1. "pastasciutta" e "lavasciuga" innanzitutto non sono consonanti iniziali di una parola, sono intervocaliche, e sono pronunciate sempre doppie in posizione intervocalica e non vanno raddoppiate nella scrittura (vale per /ʃ, ʎ, ɲ, ʣ, ʦ/).
Inoltre, tra "pasta" e "asciutta" e "lava" e "asciuga" non c'è alcuna parola cogeminante.
2. Il termine "lavasecco" si spiega così: "lava + secco" 
"Primo elemento di parole composte, indicanti oggetti, macchine, apparecchiature in cui si lava qualche cosa o si compiono determinate operazioni di lavaggio, anche complesse"
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/lava_res-e9c281c0-0022-11de-9d89-0016357eee51/ 
Infatti, si ha anche "lavapiatti", composto da "lava" e "piatti", senza la preposizione "a". 
Inoltre, la preposizione "a" è sempre posta in posizione pretonica, come in "vai a casa" [kk], e produce sempre il raddoppiamento.
3. Non ho compreso per nulla questo esempio. Spiegazioni ed esempi a sostegno?

Quindi, oltre a "caffelatte" (che è l'ortografia meno consigliata) e "lavasecco" (che deriva dal prefisso "lava" + "secco"), hai altri esempi a sostegno di questa tesi, oltre agli anglicismi "pallavolo", "pallamano" e "pallacanestro"?


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> No. Riporto per intero la grafica.
> La parentesi è posta prima, non dopo. La consonante doppia si riferisce alla parola in questione.
> La parola in alto è la voce del dizionario (per evitare fraintendimenti o interpretazioni ardite).
> Inoltre, anche altri parlanti  toscani    dicono che queste parole sono pronunciate con la doppia, non soltanto Canepari.


 Ti sbagli. Il DIPI mette alla voce del lemma il vocabolo con la grafia moderna. Seguono, tra parentesi tonde, eventuali varianti grafiche sia «trascurate», quindi da evitare, sia «intenzionali», da scegliere volontariamente. Infine vi sono le pronunzie, la prima indica quella più consigliabile, quella «moderna», seguita a sua volta da un segno di interpunzione per quelle «tradizionale», «accettabile» e «tollerata», o da delle 'frecce' per quelle «trascurata»,«intenzionale» e «aulica». Questo è quanto (puoi vedere QUI).
Ora, il DIPI non riporta solo la pronuncia toscana ma di tutte le regioni del centro (Toscana, Umbria, Marche e Lazio, con Roma qualora sufficientemente diversa).
Il mio consiglio è di leggerti il link sopra, poi andare a vedere le voci di _a _e_ alla _(con particolare attenzione al segno grafico /°/), oltre che di _caffelatte _e_ caffellatte._
Poi ne riparliamo.
Quanto alla pagina del Cruscate, la conoscevo già. Non vi è una conclusione. 





Nino83 said:


> Quindi l'ultima pagina di questo thread è praticamente inutile, visto che il punto che sto contestando è la "normalità" (intesa come regolarità, come prassi ortografica) dello sviluppo "palla *a* volo > palla*v*olo".
> 
> Se ne convieni, non c'è bisogno di discuterne. L'ortografia ricalca il termine inglese e di conseguenza, non essendoci il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, ecco spiegata la scrittura con una consonante.


 Per me non è vero che è "inutile", anzi la trovo costruttiva. Però se desideri smettere, di dare il tuo contributo, sei liberissimo di farlo. Certo non sono io a tenertici legato.
Devo dire, comunque, che senza di te questa discussione perderebbe un valido componente, un Signore sempre attento e pronto a ribattere su tutto quello che non lo convince. E me ne dispiacerebbe se tu decidessi di mollare. 





Nino83 said:


> Nei tuoi esempi:
> 1. "pastasciutta" e "lavasciuga" innanzitutto non sono consonanti iniziali di una parola, sono intervocaliche, e sono pronunciate sempre doppie in posizione intervocalica e non vanno raddoppiate nella scrittura (vale per /ʃ, ʎ, ɲ, ʣ, ʦ/).
> Inoltre, tra "pasta" e "asciutta" e "lava" e "asciuga" non c'è alcuna parola cogeminante.
> 2. Il termine "lavasecco" si spiega così: "lava + secco"
> "Primo elemento di parole composte, indicanti oggetti, macchine, apparecchiature in cui si lava qualche cosa o si compiono determinate operazioni di lavaggio, anche complesse"
> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/lava_res-e9c281c0-0022-11de-9d89-0016357eee51/
> Infatti, si ha anche "lavapiatti", composto da "lava" e "piatti", senza la preposizione "a".
> Inoltre, la preposizione "a" è sempre posta in posizione pretonica, come in "vai a casa" [kk], e produce sempre il raddoppiamento.
> 3. Non ho compreso per nulla questo esempio. Spiegazioni ed esempi a sostegno?
> 
> Quindi, oltre a "caffelatte" (che è l'ortografia meno consigliata) e "lavasecco" (che deriva dal prefisso "lava" + "secco"), hai altri esempi a sostegno di questa tesi, oltre agli anglicismi "pallavolo", "pallamano" e "pallacanestro"?


1. E chi ha detto consonanti? Sono vocali le iniziali della seconda parola. Vocali che essendo identiche a quelle che le precedono subiscono in questi due casi la degeminazione vocalica (o sinalefe, o sincope devo ammettere che non ho ben capito quale delle tre) ottenendo nell'univerbazione, nella parola risultante, la perdita di una sillaba. Non le ho inserite come cogeminanti, ma come esempi della pratica detta nel punto, possono essere non precisi, né perfetti, però sono adatti allo scopo, quello di chiarire come funziona il meccanismo linguistico.
2. Purtroppo sono di parere diverso e con me, nel link da te postato "toscani", c'è un certo Infarinato (che non mi pare sia uno degli ultimi in quello spazio che è Cruscate).
Ma dov'era la _a_ in _lavapiatti_? Semmai la _i_, _lava(re) i piatti_, che poi non è calcolata ai fini etimologici del composto per giustapposizione.
Il prefisso _lava-_ è semplicemente il verbo _lava(re)_.
Lo stesso Canepari è di opinione diversa sulla _a _cogeminante in ogni caso (vedi _a _e _alla _in DIPI) 

Ma come? non ti bastano?


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Quanto alla pagina del Cruscate, lo conoscevo già. Non vi è una conclusione.



Scusa, Dragon, però anche il nuovo DOP cartaceo dice che (riporto sempre dal link delle Cruscate):



> Nel nuovo DOP cartaceo (2010) la situazione è più articolata. Conviene riportarla per esteso (per semplicità continuo a non riportare gli accenti...): pallacanestro [pallakanestro]; pallacorda [pallakorda o pallakkorda]; antiq. pallaccorda (ma nel Battaglia non risultano esempi di questa variante...); pallamano [pallamano o pallammano]; pallamuro [pallamuro]; pallanuoto [pallanuoto o pallannuoto]; pallavolo [pallavolo o pallavvolo].



Quindi, sia il DiPI che il DOP riportano entrambe le pronunce come corrette. L'unica differenza è che Canepari include anche "pallacanestro" con la doppia [kk] mentre il DOP no. Però, per "pallavolo", "pallamano", "pallanuoto", oltre che "pallacorda", non c'è alcuna differenza. Entrambe le pronunce sono corrette.
Quindi penso che si possa essere d'accordo sul fatto che la pronuncia con la doppia consonante non si riferisce alle tre parole scritte singolarmente ma anche alla parola composta. E questa è la normalità da Lucca in giù.



dragonseven said:


> Lo stesso Canepari è di opinione diversa sulla _a _cogeminante in ogni caso (vedi _a _e _alla _in DIPI)



Mi sembra che "a" + consonante sia segnata come cogeminante in tutti gli accenti dell'Italia centrale. Quindi non è questo il caso.

Scusa, ma non ho ancora capito il punto numero 3.



dragonseven said:


> termine ottenuto dallo scempiamento vocalico, sinalefe o sincope (non so di preciso), e quello consonantico, dato dalla degeminazione.



A me, sembra proprio strana l'evoluzione "palla a volo" > "pallavolo". 
Altri esempi simili al riguardo?
In caso contrario, l'unica soluzione mi sembra quella della eccezione alla regola, cioè di una scelta ortografica irregolare, rispetto a quella normalmente utilizzata in casi analoghi (e forse l'unica soluzione è quella della derivazione dall'inglese).


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> Già, hai ragione. L'accento su vólo l'avevo messo solo per indicare la sillaba tonica e non ricordavo come invertirlo dalla tastiera. Poi mi è tornato in mente che c'è l'"omega".



L'omega?  Sul mac è più facile. 



dragonseven said:


> 1. _Battistrada -> battere _e_ strada, appendiabiti -> appendere _e pl. di_ abito._



Dragon, se non ti è chiaro un intervento, chiedi lumi, invece di rispondere a caso. Mi riferivo al fatto che _lavaauto_ non viene da _lava(re) auto_ come affermavi, perché altrimenti avremmo _batt*e*strada_ invece di _batt*i*strada_. Comunque, non ha importanza e non ha niente a che fare con questa discussione.



dragonseven said:


> _2. _No, postonica. Dopo la sinalefe la vocale geminante _a _si trova in posizione postonica (dopo _pàl:_) e permette la degeminazione consonantica poiché la _'v _precede la vocale accentata _ó_.



Ah, pensavo tu ti riferissi all'accento principale della parola (come in _lavas*é*cco_), dato che l'altro esempio che porti è _avincere_, dove ovviamente la _a_ non è postonica.


Ma torno a commentare il tuo post #159, ovvero quello che volevo scrivere stamattina.
Tu dici:
1) esistono casi di assimilazione vocalica come in _lavasciuga_ (e questo nessuno lo contesta)
2) esistono casi di degeminazione consonantica come in _lavasecco_ (e questo nessuno lo contesta)
3) esistono casi in cui si verificano entrambe (e questo nessuno lo contesta)
Mi sfugge qual è il tuo intento. Dimostrare qualcosa su cui siamo tutti d'accordo?
Il punto *non è* se questi casi esistano: questo lo sappiamo tutti. Il punto è se questi casi, anzi, questo caso in particolare sia 1) corretto e 2) coerente col resto del vocabolario. La domanda di Ganamant che ha dato origine a questa discussione chiedeva questo.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> La prima pronuncia del DIPI vale per la parola scritta all'inizio, la seconda dopo la virgola per quella tra parentesi



Canepari ha confermato per e-mail che entrambe le pronunce si riferiscono alla parola composta. 
Quindi, abbiamo l'ortografia _pallavolo_ e due pronunce ammesse, _palla[v]olo_ e _palla[vv]olo_.


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> Dragon, se non ti è chiaro un intervento, chiedi lumi, invece di rispondere a caso. Mi riferivo al fatto che _lavaauto_ non viene da _lava(re) auto_ come affermavi, perché altrimenti avremmo _batt*e*strada_ invece di _batt*i*strada_.


Ah, no?
Primo: io non ho risposto a caso, non so proprio come ti sia saltato in mente un pensiero simile, non ne vedo il motivo, ho semplicemente risposto alla domanda che mi hai posto. 
Secondo: è semplice analisi grammaticale, la si impara alle scuole elementari, magari sei un tantinello cresciuto che non la ricordi più, dunque un esercizietto per rinfrescare la memoria non farà del male a nessuno. 
Velocemente: _battistrada_ è parola composta da ........... e ...........; la prima parola è v. del v. (voce del verbo) ............., n. pers. etc. etc.
Lo stesso vale per _lavaauto _ove non c'è degeminazione vocalica perché le vocali _a_ sono differenti.

Ganamant ha scritto questa precisazione:





Ganamant said:


> Sarà un calco dell'americano, ma è una parola italiana fatta con parole italiane e deve seguire le regole dell'italiano. Treccani la registra così, ma per me la grafia rimane errata e in disaccordo con la pronuncia.


 Io sto solo cercando di spiegare che, se anche fosse parola italiana tratta dall'italiano, tale termine ha una formazione perfettamente logica ed in linea con le regole della nostra lingua.
Soprattutto sono in disaccordo con l'ultima frase poiché personalmente se trovo scritto _pallavolo _leggerò questo termine con la _v_ semplice e la stessa cosa per _caffelatte_, mentre per _caffellatte _darò la pronuncia geminata e penso che sia in errore il DIPI nel dirmi che la posso pronunziare con la semplice perché, se non fosse stata accettata l'altra forma con la degeminazione, in pratica sarebbe sbagliata, ai limiti della tolleranza, sicuramente da evitare (come _Totti_ non potrà mai essere pronunziato _Toti_).  _Avvincere_ non potrà mai essere pronunziato _avincere_ perché quest'ultima forma ormai è caduta in disuso.
Se Canepari dice che si può pronunziare _pallavolo_ con la doppia -_vv-, _o _pallacanestro _con la doppia -_kk-, _credo lo faccia per giustificare la pronuncia "abitudinaria" della popolazione centro-meridionale nella lettura di questi termini quando trovati scritti univerbati. Io non ne sono del tutto d'accordo, in quanto preciserei le due pronunzie per le due varianti in scrittura (come tra l'altro fa il DOP online) (e con questo non voglio dire che il DOP sia meglio del DIPI, me ne guardo bene, ma vale sicuramente per questo caso specifico, a mio modo di vedere). Sono invece d'accordo per quanto riguarda l'orale, poiché non è possibile sapere quale delle due forme stia pensando la persona che parla.
Insomma, ritengo che non siano solo i settentrionali a sbagliare quando non raddoppiano laddove serve, ma anche i centro-meridionali che lo fanno laddove non serve (in accordo con quanto detto da Bearded Man al post #89).

Per rispondere a Nino sul passaggio dalla locuzione al termine univerbato:
_palla a volo -> pall'a volo -> pall'avvolo -> pallavolo. 

_
P.s.: Scusate tanto, ma io vi (qui) ho riportato termini simili per costruzione e le regole che la giustificano. E mi viene chiesto di portarne degli altri: pensateci pure voi a farlo. 
I termini riportati per esempio da Nino (anche da altri, sia beninteso) come "_accoppiare, accorpare, accasare, ammogliare_, _accogliere, davvero, supporre, ovvero, laggiù, quaggiù, giacché, piuttosto, siffatto_ ecc..." non hanno la stessa costruzione di cui ho parlato, per queste ultime la geminazione è d'obbligo.
In un caso è l'accorpamento della preposizione _a_ geminante con i termini seguenti non preceduta da alcuna altra parola in univerbazione, nell'altro caso si hanno invece univerbazioni di due termini non frapposti da alcuna preposizione e che per giunta non superano le tre sillabe (come invece si avrebbe nel caso di _piuccheperfetto _ove troviamo _che _non geminante su _perfetto_, anche se è corretta, ma secondaria, la forma _piucchepperfetto_).
Tutto questo per esprimere che nessun altro ha portato termini univerbati simili ai casi in questione (quelli formati con _palla_), e questo è comprensibile, perché non sono molti i casi in italiano di univerbazioni di due termini aventi nel mezzo una preposizione.

P.p.s.: @Nino: Al post #100, nelle congiunzioni, manca _ma. _E poi, può darsi che ti possa interessare leggere anche questo, non so.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> personalmente se trovo scritto _pallavolo _leggerò questo termine con la _v_ semplice, la stessa cosa per _caffelatte_


Amen. Tu e altri 30 milioni di italiani.


dragonseven said:


> non siano solo i settentrionali a sbagliare quando non raddoppiano laddove serve, ma anche i centro-meridionali che lo fanno laddove non serve


Ri-Amen.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> se trovo scritto _pallavolo _leggerò questo termine con la _v_ semplice e la stessa cosa per _caffelatte_, mentre per _caffellatte _darò la pronuncia geminata.
> 
> e penso che sia in errore il DIPI nel dirmi che la posso pronunziare con la semplice perché, se non fosse stata accettata l'altra forma con la degeminazione, in pratica sarebbe sbagliata, ai limiti della tolleranza, sicuramente da evitare (come _Totti_ non potrà mai essere pronunziato _Toti_).



Pronunceresti con la [v] semplice anche _palla a volo_ o _bagno a mare_. Tutto ciò è irrilevante ai fini delle regole ortografiche.
Nel caso di _caffellatte_ è ammessa la pronuncia degeminata perché esistono due ortografie (benché la grafia con una sola consonante sia meno consigliata).
Al contrario, non esistono due diverse grafie per _Totti_.



dragonseven said:


> Se Canepari dice che si può pronunziare _pallavolo_ con la doppia -_vv-, _o _pallacanestro _con la doppia -_kk-, _credo lo faccia per giustificare la pronuncia "abitudinaria" della popolazione centro-meridionale nella lettura di questi termini quando trovati scritti univerbati. Io non ne sono del tutto d'accordo, in quanto preciserei le due pronunzie per le due varianti in scrittura (come tra l'altro fa il DOP online)



E quindi buttiamo a mare il DiPI ed il DOP cartaceo.
Resta il fatto che per _pallavolo_ (e termini simili) siano ammesse due pronunce.



dragonseven said:


> Insomma, ritengo che non siano solo i settentrionali a sbagliare quando non raddoppiano laddove serve, ma anche i centro-meridionali che lo fanno laddove non serve (in accordo con quanto detto da Bearded Man al post #89).



E se volete fare la gara a chi sbaglia di più, penso che siate in leggero svantaggio (2 consonanti sbagliate contro 5, romani e napoletani pronunciano correttamente le "e" e le "o", al contrario delle parlate settentrionali e così via). Tutto ciò non serve, però, alla questione.



dragonseven said:


> nell'altro caso si hanno invece univerbazioni di due termini non frapposti da alcuna preposizione e che per giunta non superano le tre sillabe



scusa, ma _da, su, o, là, qua, già, più, (co)sì_ sono cogeminanti, non c'è bisogno che ci sia una preposizione in mezzo. 



dragonseven said:


> Per rispondere a Nino sul passaggio dalla locuzione al termine univerbato:
> _palla a volo -> pall'a volo -> pall'avvolo -> pallavolo._



E mi pare che non ci siano altri termini al di fuori dei calchi inglesi _pallavolo, pallamano, pallanuoto, pallacanestro_.
Quindi si torna al punto di partenza. O l'ortografia ricalca il termine inglese oppure non segue le normali regole sulla cogeminazione nelle parole composte.

Praticamente siamo fermi al post #147, dopo una lunga interpretazione su come leggere il DiPI ed il DOP cartaceo.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Pronunceresti con la [v] semplice anche _palla a volo_ o _bagno a mare_. Tutto ciò è irrilevante ai fini delle regole ortografiche.


 Assolutamente no! Ed è sì rilevante, come no?





Nino83 said:


> Resta il fatto che per _pallavolo_ (e termini simili) siano ammesse due pronunce.





Nino83 said:


> Nel caso di _caffellatte_ è ammessa la pronuncia degeminata perché esistono due ortografie (benché la grafia con una sola consonante sia meno consigliata).


Esatto! E lo stesso vale per _pallavolo _(e termini simili).





Nino83 said:


> Al contrario, non esistono due diverse grafie per _Totti_.


Ma lascia perdere questo esempio, era per scherzare. Quello serio è subito seguente, di cui oggi è ammissibile una sola pronuncia, e giustamente direi, poiché in coerenza con le altre “della sua specie”.





Nino83 said:


> E quindi buttiamo a mare il DiPI ed il DOP cartaceo.


Tu fa' quello che vuoi, io non li butto. 


Nino83 said:


> scusa, ma _da, su, o, là, qua, già, più, (co)sì_ sono cogeminanti, non c'è bisogno che ci sia una preposizione in mezzo.


Ma scusa, capiamoci. Non ho nulla in contrario a come sono stati univerbati quei termini a cui ti riferisci. Li ho semplicemente riportati per far notare la loro non correlazione con quanto si diceva su _pallavolo_ (a parte poi che voialtri li avete inseriti per contestare una mia frase che ho dovuto più volte spiegare). Insomma, sono stato l'unico a riportare termini come_ lavasecco_ (che molto probabilmente è l'unico al di fuori di quelli con _palla _ad essere stato univerbato con le stesse modalità, già _caffelatte _è differente) e dimostrare la costruzione con la degeminazione. In tutti i termini riportati da voialtri, dicevo, è pretesa la geminazione e non è possibile nella maniera più assoluta evitarla. 





Nino83 said:


> E mi pare che non ci siano altri termini al di fuori dei calchi inglesi _pallavolo, pallamano, pallanuoto, pallacanestro_.
> Quindi si torna al punto di partenza. O l'ortografia ricalca il termine inglese oppure non segue le normali regole sulla cogeminazione nelle parole composte.
> 
> Praticamente siamo fermi al post #147, dopo una lunga interpretazione su come leggere il DiPI ed il DOP cartaceo.


_Pallamuro, _oltreché il già stracitato_ lavasecco, _non sono calchi dall'inglese ed è possibile che altri di questi da te menzionati non lo siano.
Personalmente non ho la sensazione, e sono del tutto in disaccordo con questo, che siamo tornati "al punto di partenza" o che "siamo fermi al post #147", questa sensazione o credo è una tua opinione personale e l'accetto così com'è.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> _Pallamuro_



Perché la Treccani si guarda bene dal dire che è la contrazione di "palla a muro"?
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pallamuro/



dragonseven said:


> oltreché il già stracitato_ lavasecco_



In questo caso addirittura scompaiono una sillaba ed una preposizione. Mi sembra un caso troppo particolare per ritenerlo "la regola". 

Inoltre, la parola "tirassegno" suggerisce l'esatto contrario. 

Cioè, secondo il tuo suggerimento, in ""lavasecco" a cadere è la preposizione "a", e rimane la "a" finale (non cogeminante) di "lava" mentre in "tirassegno" accade l'esatto opposto, cade la "o" finale e rimane la preposizione "a".


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Perché la Treccani si guarda bene dal dire che è la contrazione di "palla a muro"?
> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pallamuro/
> In questo caso addirittura scompaiono una sillaba ed una preposizione. Mi sembra un caso troppo particolare per ritenerlo "la regola".


 Beh, altri vocabolari lo fanno.
La sillaba non scompare perché _lava_ non è nient'altro che una delle forme finite del verbo. E poi non ho detto che sia "la regola" ma che come eccezione alla normale regola ci mostra un'altra possibilità.


Nino83 said:


> Cioè, secondo il tuo suggerimento, in ""lavasecco" a cadere è la preposizione "a", e rimane la "a" finale (non cogeminante) di "lava" mentre in "tirassegno" accade l'esatto opposto, cade la "o" finale e rimane la preposizione "a".


No, è proprio come per _tirassegno _(a parte l'ultimo passaggio, è ovvio):
_tiro a segno -> tir'a segno -> tirassegno_;
_lava(re) a secco -> lav'a secco -> lavassecco -> lavasecco. _


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> La sillaba non scompare perché _lava_ non è nient'altro che una delle forme finite del verbo



lavasécco s. f. e m. [da lava(re) (a) secco], invar. 

Almeno, così pare. Anche qui, per "precauzione", mette la "a" tra parentesi. 

Mentre, guarda caso, nel caso di "tirassegno", indica chiaramente la derivazione da "tiro a segno" (indicando "tirasegno" come familiare, similmente a "caffelatte"). 

Sembra che la Treccani in tutti questi pochissimi casi in cui una parola composta abbia la consonante singola invece che doppia, o toglie la preposizione "a" (dicendo, ad esempio, che deriva da "palla _e_ volo", o da "palla _e_ muro") oppure la derubrica a "familiare" o "meno consigliabile". 

Insomma, nell'ortografia di queste parole c'è qualcosa di strano. 



dragonseven said:


> E poi non ho detto che sia "la regola" ma che come eccezione alla normale regola ci mostra un'altra possibilità.



Anch'io sto dicendo che non è la regola. 
Se mi si viene a dire che il modo normale di formare parole composte con preposizioni cogeminanti è quello di accorpare le parole e mettere la consonante singola dopo la preposizione stessa, dico semplicemente che non è così. 

E vedo che la Treccani e altri dizionari (Hoepli e gli altri già citati in precedenza) si premurano di dire che derivano dall'inglese.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Mentre, guarda caso, nel caso di "tirassegno", indica chiaramente la derivazione da "tiro a segno" [...]
> Insomma, nell'ortografia di queste parole c'è qualcosa di strano.


 Sono d'accordo con te. Insomma dovrebbero decidersi, dico in generale un po' tutti i vocabolari non solo alla Treccani.
Anche alla luce di questo (ne ho trovato un altro, ancora più difficile da spiegare): _tiravolista._
Tra l'altro, l'unico dizionario che ne riporta la forma con la geminazione è il DOP (per il DIPI nessuna delle due forme).  E questo di sicuro non è un calco dall'inglese.
Anche quest'altro: _testacroce. _Nel DOP 1 e DOP 2, niente nel DIPI.

Spero di averti accontentato e di aver esaudito la tua richiesta, almeno in parte


----------



## Necsus

Francamente ho il forte sospetto che la questione _pallavolo/pallavvolo_ & co. non sia dirimibile in questa sede, né probabilmente in altre, se_pp_ure più titolate. Riporto sotto un parere del linguista Paolo D'Achille per l'Accademia della Crusca:
«Relativamente al problema del raddoppiamento fonosintattico, segnalo (lasciando da parte casi come tivu', diffusissimo a dispetto della pronuncia tivvu' della Toscana e di Roma, o pidue e piduista) il suo venir meno in alcune parole scritte di solito univerbate; in questi casi il ricorso alla grafia separata, in controtendenza alla diffusione delle forme accorpate, va a mio parere letto come un evitamento. [...] Non e' attestata neppure pallaccanestro, proposta da Castellani (1987) come calco su basket-ball, invece di pallacanestro, diffuso anche a Roma, forse perché sentito non come 'palla a canestro', ma come 'palla-canestro' (cfr. lo storico pallacorda e non *pallaccorda); nel caso di pallavolo, unica forma citata nel GRADIT, il concorrente pallavvolo, proposto da Castellani, e' diffuso anche a Roma (e non solo nella pronuncia), forse perché qui il rapporto con palla a volo è più trasparente (volo e' astratto e canestro concreto)».


----------



## dragonseven

Interessanti queste osservazioni di D'Achille, Necsus. Grazie per il collegamento. 
Però mi pare che il tema sia la particolarità di determinate caratteristiche morfologiche contrastanti quelle fonologiche senza che dia, dico io, spiegazioni convincenti riguardo ai casi trattati e che non ci porta a definitive conclusioni sui termini univerbati posti in analisi in questa discussione nei precedenti ultimi post. La motivazione esposta sui termini _pallacanestro_ e _pallavolo_, soprattutto dicendo che forse è perché l'uno è 'concreto' e l'altro 'astratto', beh! sinceramente, lascia a desiderare.


----------



## Nino83

Però quello che è interessante è che D'Achille dice che _pallacanestro_ si pronuncia prevalentemente con una "c" perché viene visto (interpretato, o meglio, sentito) come "palla-canestro" mentre _pallavolo_ è pronunciato (e non solo) a Roma con la doppia "v" perché interpretato come "palla a volo". 
Insomma, concordo con questa interpretazione che sembra essere simile a quella che ho fatto nei miei commenti. Insomma, l'univerbazione _pallavolo_ da _palla a volo_ è veramente strana, a meno che non la si giustifichi con la derivazione da _palla-volo. 

_


----------



## Necsus

Eh, ve l'ho detto che mi parrebbe un po' pretenzioso pensare di trovare una soluzione certa qui alla questione...


----------



## dragonseven

D'Achille dice anche che 





> Nelle voci italiane si deve pensare a una prevalenza, nello scritto, della percezione del confine morfologico sulle ragioni d'ordine fonetico.


 la quale non trovo molto lontana rispetto quanto dichiaravo nella frase tanto contestata al post #94.
La pronuncia c'entra per quello che vale nelle regole sintattiche, più di questa c'entra la morfologia che segue ben più ampi spettri regolamentari della lingua.
A dirla tutta, a mio modesto avviso, le parole univerbate formate da sostantivo + sostantivo/aggettivo, o da verbo + sostantivo/aggettivo, che nei componenti sono separati dalla preposizione _a, _troviamo sempre la degeminazione consonantica e, il più delle volte, anche quella vocalica (o sinalefe, o sincope... scegliete voi) per ragioni prosodiche (come spiegato in precedenza), l'unica eccezione portata in discussione a questa regola costruttiva è _tirassegno_.
Caso diverso è quando tra i due termini da univerbare si ha la preposizione _in, _anziché _a, _la quale rimane nella costruzione del nuovo lemma.
Sarà forse perché _in_ non implica morfofonematicamante, rispetto ad _a_, l'intervento di una regola come il raddoppiamento fonosintattico? Raddoppiamento che non in tutta la penisola è mai stato avvertito come estremamente necessario? E non lo dico perché settentrionale, ma perché dall'avvento della televisione le pronunzie (italiane) di Roma e Milano hanno fatto sì che questo aspetto si delineasse con maggiore incisività senza contare che anche a poche decine di chilometri dall'area cosiddetta di pronuncia standard, che sono pure all'interno della Toscana, si trovano differenze sostanziali (sempre di pronuncia).
Per definire meglio ciò che sto cercando di esprimere, prendo ad esempio la parte in cui D'Achille esterna le sue perplessità, nelle sue osservazioni riprese dalla Crusca, riguardo al raddoppiamento fonetico e morfologico della _z _intervocalica. In questa descrive l'utilità per la fonetica di raddoppiare la consonante anche in scrittura, usando termini che per regolamento linguistico non permettono questo. Assurdo.
Dal mio punto di vista la soluzione è chiara, solo coloro che non vogliono vederla l'hanno oscura. Ossia, oltre a quanto affermato sin qui, bisogna prendere atto che l'evoluzione della lingua non riguarda più prettamente solo l'origine Toscana ma più globalmente tutto il territorio, ampliando la visione e il discernimento alle varie aree del Paese (tenendo sempre da conto le regole, sia delle origini della nostra lingua, sia delle origini dei termini adottati da lingue altrui).


----------



## Nino83

Però quando ricollega la pronuncia di _pallacanestro_ con una "c" a _palla-canestro_ e quella di _pallavolo_ con due "v" a _palla a volo_ dice una cosa del tutto naturale per chi è nato e cresciuto nell'Italia peninsulare. Per noi è un po' strano e innaturale scrivere _pallavolo_ perché la pronunciamo con due "v" e la pronunciamo con due "v" perché la parola composta deriva, per noi, da _palla a volo_, non per un vezzo, per ignoranza o per altro, ma per il semplice fatto che dopo la preposizione "a", qui la consonante si raddoppia. Facendo parte della pronuncia standard, è molto strano che si scriva _pallavolo_ ed è indicativo il fatto che la Treccani dica che l'ortografia di questo termine e di altri simili deriva da _palla-volo_ e non da _palla a volo_.
Concordo con Necsus. Se non sono d'accordo nemmeno i linguisti sull'evoluzione ortografica di queste parole, figuriamoci noi.

Dico soltanto che sono d'accordo con Ganamant e che seguo il ragionamento di D'Achille, poiché quando parlo interpreto _pallavolo_ come _palla a volo_ (e non vedo perché dovrei interpretarlo come _palla-volo_, visto che non sono né inglese, né americano né australiano né neozelandese) e quindi la scrittura _pallavolo_ a me, come a molti toscani, romani e così via, risulta strana.


----------



## Youngfun

Io continuerò a scrivere pallavolo ma pronunciare pallavvolo. 
Palla a volo e pallavvolo sono troppo strani per me, non ci sono abituato.


----------



## Nino83

Esatto, molti continueranno a scriverlo diversamente da come lo pronunciano.


----------

